# Mystery/Thriller/Suspense on Kindle



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004P8K2S8/ref=pd_cp_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AGFP5ZROMRZFO

A serial killer murder mystery. Designed to keep you guessing the outcome until the final page

Lunch Break Thrillers
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6
Crime, Political, Disaster, Misery, E-dating, Identity theft, Lost baggage rage, Ghost, Spy etc

Twelve not so short stories.

Lunch Break Thrillers
In this busy world where time is precious, no matter if you are taking a short journey or a lunch break and need to sit back and relax, what better than to read a short story to its conclusion, rather than to put a book aside and forget it?

Lunch Break Thrillers is a gripping mix of suspense, mystery, disaster and murder, all interlaced with memorable characters.

Designed to intrigue and satisfy, these tales will leave you with something to ponder, long after they fade into the dark corners of your mind.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6

Check out the promo videos on you tube for both my Thriller book, Survival Instinct (A serial Killer thriller) And Lunch Break Thrillers. 12 not so short stories.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3m46xjSRXA


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

There is great new thriller writing emerging on Kindle, in many cases from indies who lack the big budgets of mainstream publishers.

Here is a place for indie writers of thrillers to let readers know about their work. And for readers to let writers know what they think about their work and what they would like to see.

Looking forward to some interesting times!

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

So, to start this off, here are details of my thriller Take No More:



A single act turns James Blake's life upside down. He comes home to find his wife, Julia, shot and bleeding. She dies in his arms.

The police are no help. He's sure they're trying to fit him up for the murder.

He checks Julia's messages and finds just one. It says 'help me'. It comes with a strange, old image of a woman being seduced. It's all he has to go on. That and the fact that someone is trying to kill him.

But he will find Julia's killers, no matter what it takes.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

4/5 star reviews:

'A cracking read........'

'Take No More is an absolutely stunning thriller from a new author, I can't remember the last murder mystery I read that was so good&#8230;&#8230;.'

'Take No More has a well crafted plot with a neat ironic twist at the end.....'

'This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thrust into murder, suspense, and intrigue.........The writing gives you the feel of actually being in Italy - you can taste and smell it. The plot is action-packed and a real page-turner........ I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!'

'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout. I could not put this book down...'

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Take No More is fast-paced, 69,000 words, about 260 print pages.

Out now on Kindle at $2.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***merged two similar threads together. . .sorry for any confusion***


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

So is this a general promo thread then - or a shared Declan/Seb one? Or shall I just slink away quietly?

Because I have a damn good thriller novel too, y'know.....


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

As an indie author, I always appreciate an opportunity to acquaint readers with my novel. The Neocon Conspiracy is a political thriller that predicts what the future may hold for America as the people's government envisioned by the Founding Fathers is gradually replaced by corporate rule. Unfortunately, readers may find this work of fiction far too real for comfort.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DebBennett said:


> So is this a general promo thread then - or a shared Declan/Seb one? Or shall I just slink away quietly?
> 
> Because I have a d*mn good thriller novel too, y'know.....


This is a "genre" thread . . . .specifically, the genre of "Thrillers" -- you may post your own books if they fit the category and discuss as in the Indie Romance Thread.

Enjoy!


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

My suspense/thriller Concerto has collected some good reviews on Amazon and Goodreads...

_"I see you."_

Three simple words from her telephone in the dead of night send violinist Chrispen Marnett's life spiraling in directions she never imagined. The chance to work with the greatest violinist alive drew her to Newton, but nothing could have prepared her for what she found there. Terror lurks in unexpected places--a ringing phone, a late-night rehearsal, unexpected flowers.

And what could have prepared her for Alexis Brooks: symphony concertmaster, international superstar, and accused murderer? Withdrawn and moody, Alexis is cut off from everyone around him; his colleagues in the symphony, his fans, even his own father. Everyone from her mother to the Newton Police has warned Chrispen against Alexis, but as her own danger increases, he may be her only ally.

Join Chrispen on the journey of a lifetime as she fights for her sanity, her happiness, and her life. To survive, she must unravel the layers of the past and learn the secrets the Newton Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra hides.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Great to see so many thrillers posted here already. 

Looks like we're in for a thriller-fest.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Dangit, I just can't write thrillers.....
I do enjoy reading them though.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Seb for the opportunity to share thrillers. Are you ready for something new, fresh, outside the box? Acclaimed suspense/thriller The Father's Child, only $.99!

"fascinating" "brilliant" "thought provoking" "mind bending" "masterful plot" "edge of my seat" "isn't just another thriller" "I loved this book"

John Truman, a bright, introverted college student belongs to the New Dawn...he just doesn't know it yet. The plans of the 300-year-old, Oxford-based, secret society revolve around him, the final piece in their puzzle. He struggles with almost everything - the girl he loves, the uber-social best friend, his estranged father, and the recurring visions that compromise his ability to interact with others. All John wants is to get through today; all they want is to rule the world.

Suspense, intrigue, mystery, and romance all woven together into one thrilling tapestry. Enter a world where nothing is what it seems and no one can be trusted. Are you ready? 

Mark


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

Burn Out is a suspense/thriller that is now available on Kindle for 99 cents.

It features Lt. Samantha (Sam) Collins, a firefighter, who vanishes after a warehouse fire the week before she was to testify at her estranged husband's trial for drug charges. The only clue to her disappearance is a firefighter helmet that was left behind at the scene.

Recent reviewer: "The story definitely includes enough action to keep you turning pages, and enough twists and turns to keep you guessing. In addition Traci Hohenstein's characters are well developed and interesting. I love that the main protagonist runs a missing person investigation service. That is a fresh approach for mystery thrillers, as is using firefighting as a backdrop. I don't know if this book will be part of a series, but just think of the possibilities presented by using missing persons as a theme. And if further stories were as good as this one, I would jump on them quickly..." 4.5 rating on Amazon


----------



## kimandjenn (Apr 1, 2011)

Ready for a quick read, a chance to escape and be entertained for a brief bit? How about a conspiracy theory thriller?
We've been receiving great feedback for [url-http://www.amazon.com/Vibrational-Passage-Safe-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004X28062]Vibrational Passage[/url] (and no, not from just our family and friends) 
It's now available on Kindle for $2.99


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, Seb. I am a crime fiction thriller author, and several of my thrillers are available on Amazon... They include:


A thriller that goes back, in part to the late Sixties in Chicago.

"A tremendous book - sweeping but intimate, elegiac but urgent, subtle but intense. This story really does set the night on fire." --Lee Child

"A brilliantly-paced thriller, transitioning seamlessly from modern-day Chicago to the late '60s. First-rate characterization...Best to start early in the day, as it is easy to stay up all night reading it." --Foreword Magazine

"RT Top Pick for December: "Electric... a marvelous novel."
--RT Book Reviews

"Set the Night on Fire is a compelling story of love, truth and redemption. This will be a break-out novel for this talented writer. Highly recommended." --Sheldon Siegel, NYTImes bestselling author of Perfect Alibi

"A top-rate thriller that taps into the antiwar protests of the 1960s... A jazzy fusion of past and present, Hellman's insightful, politically charged whodunit explores a fascinating period in American history."
--Publishers Weekly


How far will teenage girls go to get approval from their peers?

"Hellmann brings to life the reality of bullying among teenage girls with enough twists and turns to keep you reading. Highly recommended."
--Library Journal (Starred Review)

" Just what's needed in a mystery... Depth of characterization sets this new entry by Hellmann (A Shot to Die For, 2005, etc.) apart from a crowded field." --Kirkus Reviews

" There's a new no-nonsense female private detective in town: Georgia Davis, a former cop who is tough and smart enough to give even the legendary V.I. Warshawski a run for her money. " --Chicago Tribune

"Hellmann's vast knowledge of the area and ability to dive deep into her characters give her the authority needed to create a suspenseful and gripping story." --CrimeSpree Magazine


Two women investigate bank fraud, security contractors, drug smuggling, and, of course, murder. Like Rizzoli and Isles, but darker.

Hellman's new book is one tough cookie. She has combined her two protagonists into a strong and moving novel. Others have done this; with Doubleback, Hellmann proves she can stand up to peer pressure.
--January Magazine, The Rap Sheet , Dick Adler

Libby Hellmann knows how to reel in a reader, and she does it expertly in DOUBLEBACK. One of the tensest opening scenes ever written is just the introduction to a true puzzler of a thriller. --Tess Gerritsen, NYT Bestselling author of THE KEEPSAKE

DOUBLEBACK moves with twists, insightful juxtapositions, and many layers. Hellmann doesn't need to "doubleback." She's indisputably crossed the line into the realm of great crime fiction writers. --Crimespree Magazine

DOUBLEBACK is a high-octane rocket ride through ripped-from-the-headlines issues and across the country...Let's hope we see much more of the tough-as-nails PI Georgia Davis and her relentless partner Ellie Foreman. --C.J. Box, author of BELOW ZERO

Thanks for allowing us to present our books!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn't know that we could have threads like this in the Book Bazaar, but it does make sense. I really have to get out of the Writers' Cafe more often.

Noted book critic Alan Caruba, charter member of the prestigious National Book Critics Circle says, "_If you read just one novel in 2011, make it Falling Star_."

This highly realistic thriller is about the discovery of mysterious objects buried deep in the ocean, the first accidentally by a U.S. Navy geomagnetic survey team in a Lockheed P-3B Orion, piloted by a dare-devil pilot breaking standing orders as he flew his plane at practically wave height over the turbulent Atlantic Ocean. The shocking discovery of these objects was made even more mind-boogling by their mute presence in the murky depths of the ocean for decades.

Suddenly, these objects start sending signals to outer space. Mike, an investment banker, is abruptly pulled out of his opulent office high above the gritty streets of Manhattan to finish a job that he started as a young Naval officer. As he is being transported to his duty station, he is irrationally attacked by a gang of ordinary citizens. He also learns soon thereafter that a revered friend has died. Does the death of Mike's friend mean that the secret of these iconic entities will remain forever trapped in the desolate wasteland of the ocean bottom?

The novel, which uses detail to convey the sense of time and place, is so graphic that readers are often left wondering, "_if this story might not be fiction at all, but something very real and very disturbing_." Mr. Caruba, in his strong recommendation says, "_This novel stands out for the way you are introduced not just to the characters, but the physical reality in which they live, the sights and even the smells._"

_Falling Star_ has been well-received with 17 five star and 14 four star reviews in Amazon-US alone and has been consistently in the top 50 in the category of "thrillers > spy stories & tales of intrigue" since the beginning of April. It is still only 99 cents.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure we're *supposed* to have threads like this, Philip, but since the mods merged two promos and have given us the nod....

So I have a great thriller too. At least the reviews say it's great. Mostly on the UK site - I could use some US reviews as I only have - shame of it - 1 lonely review on amazon.com (although it is a 5* by a complete stranger).

Hamelin's Child was long-listed for the Crime Writers Association Debut Dagger award. It's been highly praised by best-selling indie author Jake Barton and was recently featured on crime writer, agent & editor Al Guthrie's Criminal-E website. It's good. No really, it is. If you like thrillers anyway. If you prefer chick-lit then don't go anywhere near my books.

I'll shut up and go away now, shall I?

deb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Libby / Philip

Great to see details of your thrillers!

Best wishes



Seb


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Madness and Murder is a fast thriller with a detective questioning his own ethics when he considers risking an innocent life to get his man.


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

Some great books here. Great to see Seb and Deb and Declan, and meet some new faces.

The Company of Fellows is 70p/99 cents and has been in the top 100 UK thrillers for a couple of months now - it's been in the top 200 overall for most of May.

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows/dp/B004PLMHYC
US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC

Imagine the Hannibal Lecter novels set in Oxford University. The Company of Fellows is a dark psychological mystery for anyone who loves Thomas Harris, Val McDermid, Minette Walters, P D James, or anything to do with Oxford.

Oxford. City of learning, culture, and a history that hides the darkest lusts of the human heart.

Tommy West. Brilliant academic, until a breakdown 12 years ago. He has reinvented himself as a successful interior designer. His new life is comfortable, in every way, and safe. But life without the intellectual challenge is slowly suffocating him.

Charles Shaw. Outspoken professor of theology. Sensualist. Unpopular with all his colleagues. Loathed by his ex-wife. And, as of five minutes ago, dead.

As a student, Shaw was Tommy's mentor. Now Tommy must draw on the professor for inspiration one more time in order to find his killer. But all he has to go on are a handful of papers for the controversial research the professor was working on when he died. And the Professor's 18 year-old daughter Becky, for whom Tommy is the last hope to get some closure on the troubled relationship with her father.

The police are convinced the Professor's death was a suicide, which should make Tommy's hunt easier. Only in this case, the police means his ex, Emily Harris, and her sultry sergeant Rosie Lu.

The unspeakable truth about the Professor's death lies buried in the past: somewhere between the night his daughter was born - and her twin sister stillborn - and the day Tommy broke down. But for Tommy the past is a dangerous place, a long way from the safety he has so carefully built for himself. Can he find the answers before time, and his sanity, run out?


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

J F / Dan, 

Great to see you here!

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

DebBennett said:


> I'm not sure we're *supposed* to have threads like this, Philip, but since the mods merged two promos and have given us the nod....
> 
> So I have a great thriller too. At least the reviews say it's great. Mostly on the UK site - I could use some US reviews as I only have - shame of it - 1 lonely review on amazon.com (although it is a 5* by a complete stranger).
> 
> ...


Hi Deb, your thrillers sound really interesting. I notice you have worked for many years at police HQ in Preston. I have no doubt your expertise adds authenticity to your stories. I'll be checking out Hamlins Child. Can't be bad if it won a Crimes Writers association award.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Decon

Just to agree about Hamlin's Child'.

Best wishes



Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Dan

Wasn't as aware of 'The Other Side Of The Wall' as 'The Company of Fellows'.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've got a thriller out there in the world that should appeal to fans of Lee Child and Stephen Hunter. It's about an ex-Navy SEAL who goes to war with a drug cartel to avenge the murder of his wife. Here's the official blurb:

When ex-Navy SEAL Thomas Highway's wife is murdered right in front of his eyes, he sets out to find the men responsible. His investigation leads to Ferdinand Montoya, the former kingpin of a powerful Mexican drug cartel, but before he can exact justice, the Department of Homeland Security steps in and orders him to back off. Despite the threats from the Homeland Security, Highway presses on, and soon finds himself caught up in a conspiracy involving Weapons of Mass Destruction, underground cross-border tunnels, and a shady government agency intent on using Highway to execute their own agenda. From the sun-drenched beaches of San Diego to the crime-ridden streets of Tijuana, HIGHWAY TO VENGEANCE combines a hard-boiled first-person Point Of View with modern thriller elements and a dash of real-life SEAL training to create a novel that explores the darkness within us all, the lengths one man will go to avenge his lost love, and the very nature of vengeance itself.

The first review of HTV just went live. It got 4/5 stars from blogger Evie Seo.

http://evie-bookish.blogspot.com/2011/05/highway-to-vengeance-by-brian-springer.html

If you're a fan of high-octane action thrillers you should check it out.

Thanks.

Springer


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Dan Holloway said:


> Some great books here. Great to see Seb and Deb and Declan, and meet some new faces.
> 
> The Company of Fellows is 70p/99 cents and has been in the top 100 UK thrillers for a couple of months now - it's been in the top 200 overall for most of May.
> 
> ...


Wow that's some going, how many books in th UK catalogue. 450,000. That's some achievement to get in the top 100


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Deb; just read the blurb and downloaded Hamelin's Child. Looks like a great read. I'll post you another US Amazon review when I'm done


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

May I introduce you to my dark sci-fi thriller, Predators of Darkness: Aftermath? This is the first book in my four book series.

"Fear What Lurks In The Shadows

The desolate streets of downtown Pittsburgh in 2073 are a constant reminder of the missile attack that forever changed the lives of the surviving scientists and students hidden in the fallout shelter of Helmsby's Genetic Research Center. Believing themselves to be the only survivors, they station themselves inside the center until food supplies near depletion. Thinking the fallout has lessened, they emerge three years later to discover strange creatures patrolling the streets in search of human flesh and blood. The creatures possess the ability to shift their genomes and alter their appearances by realigning their genetic sequences. Daniel Hutchinson, their leader, teams with Lucas Ridale and together they set out to scavenge the area for food and supplies with the hope to find other survivors. But Daniel's most recent journey uncovers mysteries more frightening than the shifters. He discovers the tip of Pittsburgh has been fenced off from the rest of the area. Low-flying helicopters observe the streets, making him ponder the question: Were the shifters released as simply part of a military experiment with humans being their prey?"

Amazon reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Predators-Darkness-Leonard-Hilley-II/dp/1432704869

Just finished the screenplay and hoping to eventually see a movie out of this. But books are so MUCH better than the movies, right?

Best,

Leonard


----------



## Angelina Cabo (Jan 25, 2011)

My best friend (and award-winning novelist) Peter Michael Rosenberg has got the rights back to his literate (and intriguing) thriller:



Find out more at www.mojitopress.com


----------



## Connor Dix (Mar 27, 2011)

I love a good thriller!

My latest, greatest is a 12,000-word short story that starts off shooting and doesn't let up until the end.

Billy Watson made it through his first day as a Clark County Sheriff's deputy and all he wanted to do was go home and go to bed. Unfortunately, he had to make one stop on the way home.

Then all hell broke loose.

99 cents.


Dead Hooker (The Clark County Series)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Folks!

Stepping in here to say that the genre threads are NOT a way to get around the seven day bumping rule in one's own threads; instead we allow them as a convenience to readers, to permit readers to find indie authors of their preferred genre, all in one place.  As such, excessive bumps by an author about his or her own book will be removed, at the moderator's discretion.  I've removed a few posts from this thread already.  Please don't abuse the genre threads; they are a real benefit to readers (and thus to authors) and I'd hate to have to curtail them.

Also, a reminder that we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted on KB, in full or in part, as they are easy enough to find at your book's Amazon page.  You may post links to Amazon reviews.  Excerpts from reviews from other sources may be posted here (or the full review if it is at most a brief paragraph) as long as the source of the review is credited.  Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

My ecothriller BADWATER just went up in the Kindle store, and I'd love to introduce it here.

*Description*:
What if your job is to find the thing you fear most?

When a freight truck is hijacked, forensic geologists Cassie Oldfield and her partner Walter Shaws track the mineral trail into Death Valley. The stolen cargo they seek is hotter than the desert in August: radioactive waste.

As scientists, Cassie and her partner Walter are familiar with background radiation in the rocks they study. But as a woman of child-bearing age and a man of advancing years, they become acutely aware of the risk of their hunt. How many exposures are too many? What's safe? More immediately, what's lethal?

The geologists find out when the unstable radwaste thief unleashes the power of the unstable atom.

*Reviews:*

"In this superb, taut, action-packed thriller set in the California desert, a highway hijacking turns toxic and Cassie Oldfield, forensic geologist, is called in to help the FBI and the EPA's Radiological Emergency Response Team track down stolen casks of nuclear waste. Sophisticated soil analysis is not normally a deadly occupation, yet before it's all over, Cassie comes face to face with a sociopathic killer and with her own mortality. Notice to criminals: Watch out for Cassie! She knows where you've been. Fans of Nevada Barr are going to love this book just as much as I did."
--Marcia Talley, Agatha and Anthony award-winning author of A QUIET DEATH and nine previous Hannah Ives mysteries

"BADWATER is superb. It has a great plot with many twists and surprises, featuring real-life characters. The author did a very fine job of characterizing the disconnect between all the measures intended to assure safety and the reality of things sometimes being unsafe. Truly well-written and engaging. A joy to read."
--David Lochbaum, head of the Nuclear Safety Project, Union of Concerned Scientists

Thanks!
ToniD


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd suggest _Against Nature_. A dystopian thriller about a global pandemic; a disease without a cure. One scientist discovers the disease causing organism is akin to an extraterrestrial dust mite introduced to earth in the wound of a now deceased shuttle astronaut. The government contends it's a genetically-engineered microbe created here on earth by enemies of freedom. Dr. Serena Salus comes up with an experimental vaccine, but soon discovers the government's plan to only vaccinate those with the highest value to the stock market.

You can buy it for the Kindle for $6.99 on Amazon. It's also available from the publisher in all e-reader formats www.wildchildpublishing.com


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

For those of you in the UK or the continent, my thriller SET THE NIGHT ON FIRE will be featured on Daily Cheap Reads, Wednesday, June 8 at noon, London time.

Hope you'll take a look...

http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing here from me since May 27th.

Just wanted to let you know that TNM is doing well in its 1 month trial at 99c / 86p.

Best wishes



Seb


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

If I may, I'll add The Kult which has just been filmed by an independent production company (awaiting a release date, but trailer below):



People are predictable. That's what makes them easy to kill.

Detective Chief Inspector Prosper Snow is in charge of an investigation into a serial killer called The Oracle who turns his victims into macabre works of art. But Prosper harbours a dark secret of his own. He and his old school friends were members of a group called The Kult who made a pact to dish out their own form of vengeance on bullies. Now a member of the group puts their friendship to the test when he makes a far darker request: that they murder someone that raped his wife.

To get away with murder, the friends decide to blame it on The Oracle, but events take a chilling turn when the instigator turns up dead, his body fashioned into a disturbing work of art. Now, one by one, the members of The Kult are being hunted down.

Just when Prosper thinks things can't get any worse, his wife is kidnapped and he knows that if he goes to his colleagues for help, he risks his dark deeds being unearthed. If he doesn't, he risks losing all that he holds dear.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Last 10 days with thriller Take No More at the special price of 99c / 86p.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd like to introduce you to my new novel, _HUNTER: A Thriller_. The following is from the Amazon blurb; go to the link to read the glowing reviews it has been garnering:

http://amzn.to/lTVLOm

*WHO IS HUNTER? 
WHO IS PREY? 
WHO WILL SURVIVE?*

_Award-winning true-crime author Robert Bidinotto makes his stunning fiction debut with a thriller that is earning rave reviews from readers._

Two people, passionately in love.
But each hides a deadly secret.
He is a crusading vigilante, on a violent quest for justice.
She is tracking this unknown assassin, sworn to stop him.
Neither realizes the truth about the other.
And neither knows that a terrifying predator is hunting them both.

From its opening pages, _HUNTER_ takes you on a non-stop thrill ride: from the top floor of the CIA, to the marbled corridors of Capitol Hill...from the posh hotels of downtown Washington, to the city's mean, violent streets. It's the story of a new hero for our time -- and of a heroine who is every bit his equal.

A spy mystery...a crime thriller...a passionate romance: _HUNTER_ is a genre-bending novel, unlike any you've read. Deviously plotted, filled with vivid characters, and propelled at a breakneck pace, it introduces an unforgettable hero and heroine, in a story as memorable for its controversial ideas as for a rousing climax that has readers cheering.

*About the Author*

Robert Bidinotto earned a national reputation as an authority on criminal justice while writing investigative crime articles as a former Staff Writer for _Reader's Digest_. He is author of the acclaimed book _Criminal Justice? The Legal System vs. Individual Responsibility_, with a foreword by John Walsh of the "America's Most Wanted" television show, and of _Freed to Kill_--a compendium of horror stories exposing the failings of the justice system.

He was awarded the Free Press Association's Mencken Award for "Best Feature Story," and he has been honored by the National Victim Center and other victim-rights organizations for his outspoken public advocacy on behalf of crime victims. He won the magazine industry's top honor for editorial excellence--the 2007 Folio gold "Eddie" Award.


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

I love reading thrillers and am happy to look here for some new authors to check out.

I've also loved writing my own and am happy to have recently epubbed it for the kindle reader.

*The Ninth District*

The Federal Reserve has never been robbed.

FBI Special Agent Jack Miller, pulled into a high-profile case to mentor a new agent, finds himself in a clash with the toughest opponent of his career. The chase culminates in the bowels of the city, in the storm sewers and tunnels beneath The Ninth District Federal Reserve of Minneapolis.

The Ninth District is approximately 74,600 words (300 pages) in length.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

I just finished










I thought it was a fun fast paced thriller. Looked like this is the thread for it too. Great read.


----------



## James Finn Garner (Dec 14, 2010)

To this great list, I'd like to add my new book, which establishes a new thriller category: Clown Noir!

"Honk Honk, My Darling: A Rex Koko, Private Clown Mystery" is a detective farce that takes place in a big-city ghetto full of washed-up circus people called Top Town. The story starts when world-renowned trapeze artist Reynaldo Carlozo finds Rex sleeping off a drunk in a haystack. Carlozo hires Rex to find his wayward wife and bring her home. Every time Rex comes close to finding her, however, other aerialists come to gruesome and spectacular ends. Is Addie Carlozo a "black widow"? Is Rex really cursed with bad luck? Why is he being followed by those red-headed roustabout bastards, the Redd Brothers? And will "circus justice" intervene before the police do? Revenge, corruption and murder headline the bill in Top Town, where life comes 3 balls for a nickel.


Babes, bullets, banana peels! As e.e. cummings said, "d*mn everything, but the circus!"

(As you might be able to tell by now, this book is for people who enjoy a little humor in their thrillers.)

I'm also recording and mixing free podcasts for the book, which adds a new dimension to the thrills and humor. Four chapters are up so far.


----------



## authorandystraka (May 4, 2011)

Reading great new CIA thriller. HUNTER (A Dylan Hunter Thriller) by Robert Bidinotto. Check it out. http://www.amazon.com/HUNTER-Thriller-Dylan-Hunter-ebook/dp/B0057CTIJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309490777&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd like to add Fire Season to the list, an old-school adventure/thriller, which was called a _"A first rate action story with a phenomenal ending"_ by Reader's Favourite.


_"suspense that will have you glued to your seats" BookPleasures_

When the communities around the quiet town of Brooke's Vale are threatened by fire, Matt and his flying club volunteer to assist in fire prevention. Unfortunately crop sprayers, no matter how experienced, are not trained fire fighters, and the situation rapidly escalates.

With the town itself now threatened, Matt grounded and in shock, and an inexperienced secondary pilot left in charge, they'll have to find a miracle - or fly one. 


_"This is a recommended read by me and I will be on the lookout for more." Free Book Reviews_

Details, trailer, and sample here: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004UW2AX4


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

JFHilborne said:


> Deb; just read the blurb and downloaded Hamelin's Child. Looks like a great read. I'll post you another US Amazon review when I'm done


Sorry - been offline a while (dodgy internet) and only just seen this. Thanks for buying and I hope you're not disappointed!

deb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is the place to post details of the great murder mystery thrillers available on Kindle.

It's a place for writers to let readers know about what's on offer and for readers to let writers know what they think about their work and what they would like to see in future writing.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

So, here is the first post:



Take No More

-------------------------------------------------------

'Take No More is an absolutely stunning thriller from a new author, I can't remember the last murder mystery I read that was so good&#8230;&#8230;.'

-------------------------------------------------------

A single act turns James Blake's life upside down. He comes home to find his wife, Julia, shot and bleeding. She dies in his arms.

The police are no help. He's sure they're trying to fit him up for the murder.

He checks Julia's messages and finds just one. It says 'help me'. It comes with a strange, old image of a woman being seduced. It's all he has to go on. That and the fact that someone is trying to kill him.

But he will find Julia's killers, no matter what it takes.

-------------------------------------------------------

'Wow! This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thrust into murder, suspense, and intrigue. James is just a normal guy who thinks he has a normal life. Until the murder of his wife. He's forced on a journey from the UK to Italy to find her killers, and finds himself in the midst of a powerful Italian family, the hunt for precious works of art, and danger at every turn. The writing gives you the feel of actually being in Italy - you can taste and smell it. The plot is action-packed and a real page-turner. I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!'

------------------------------------------------------

'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout. I could not put this book down. Listed under Murder, Mystery and Thriller but so much more than that. The geography of London and Florence was handled very well to add richness to the novel, alongside the Authors' obvious love and knowledge of the art world. In addition to this, the reader is taken into the Italian underworld weaving a web of corruption, deceit, secrets and murder around the whole plot. If you enjoy a really good Thriller, in the style of Sidney Sheldon with extras, and are prepared to be kept on the edge of your seat throughout, this book is a definite must! I am eagerly awaiting the next novel.'

---------------------------------------------------

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

Good morning Seb,

What a great idea and thank you for starting this thread. I have The Assassins' Village which is highly acclaimed and currently at number 40 I believe in mystery/thriller and women sleuths on Kindle.

A bit like an Agatha Christie with more sex!
Happy if you take look, thanks


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread.
If I can get through all the writing that is lined up for me to do, I might even manage to read some of these.
My murder mystery is Reunited in Death, a mystery about family history. Some people might describe it as cosy, but I prefer to think of it as quirky.
To find out more, read my blog (http://ceciliapeartree.wordpress.com or sample the book!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Libby makes a good point, will rewrite this post to just mention that the Mick Callahan novels are all in various Kindle versions and that my non-horror novels are all based in crime fiction.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Seb... thanks for starting this. All my books are murder mysteries. You can see them in my signature and avatar. Am reluctant to say more because I already have threads in the Bazaar for most of them.


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

I run a twice-weekly column "How Long is a Piece of Rope" on my book's website interviewing thriller writers and highlighting their great books:

http://thecompanyoffellows.wordpress.com/how-long-is-a-piece-of-rope/

Today I'm speaking to the fabulous Suzanne Tyrpak

http://thecompanyoffellows.wordpress.com/2011/07/04/how-long-is-a-piece-of-rope-suzanne-tyrpak/


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Great to see so many good murder mystery types here!

Just to say that my site http://noveltakenomore.blogspot.com/ has more background on 'Take No More' and a rather interesting review of man of the moment John Locke's 'Saving Rachel'.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, The murder mystery thriller thread has been merged with the existing thriller thread.  Genre threads are fine, subgenre threads just make even more threads for readers to have to wade through in the Book Bazaar.  Sorry for any confusion.

Thanks for understanding.

Betsy & Ann
KB Moderators


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

If you like your suspense with a dash of romance, consider [[ASIN:B004YWG81A Stolen Justice]]. Rated 5 stars on 12 reviews and available now at 99 cents.

Stolen Justice is centered on an Ocean's Eleven-esque heist, and combines suspense, passion and adventure. Here are a few headlines from Shameless Romance Reviews on Stolen Justice:

I was a little bit on the - meh - side of things when I started it. But in true reviewer form I pressed on and ended up falling head first, deep into a book that was full to the brim with violence, scandal, emotion and sex. DJ Gross made it so you just had absolutely no idea what would happen next!

What I found different about this book was that we didn't just 'meet' the secondary characters, and then have little snippets of them in scenes with the main characters. No, in fact in this novel it was almost like the rest of JT's team were main characters themselves...All the characters were fabulous and their development in to the story line was perfect.

Gross was stringing me along for a very drawn out ride! It was so hot in parts that it was palpable!

If you'd like to read the full review, it can be found here: http://shamelessromancereviews.blogspot.com/2011/06/stolen-justice.html

Happy Reading!

DJ


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Dan Holloway said:


> I run a twice-weekly column "How Long is a Piece of Rope" on my book's website interviewing thriller writers and highlighting their great books:
> 
> http://thecompanyoffellows.wordpress.com/how-long-is-a-piece-of-rope/
> 
> ...


Love your site, Dan. Throwing out my rope to you...


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

As of today -- just two weeks after publication -- _HUNTER: A Thriller_ has already compiled 20 Amazon reader reviews...and 19 of them are 5-star raves.

So, just to be fair, let me share the only one that is NOT 5 stars:



> *HUNTER,* a crime thriller, introduces Dylan Hunter and author Robert Bidinotto to the genre.
> 
> Bidinotto has crafted a complex and satisfying character in Hunter. One who I believe will be around to entertain us in a number of novels in the coming years. The plot is a tight one, which rolls along at breakneck speed. *If you are a fan of Michael Connelly, think of Bidinotto as Connelly on 5 cups of espresso.*
> 
> ...


That, my friends, is the only 4-star review!

Find out what thriller readers are cheering about. Sample _HUNTER: A Thriller_ here:

http://amzn.to/nkFkeu


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Great thread. Might I be sold bold as to add my tuppence worth (86p actually) to this discussion

_The Gamblers_ is a fast-paced, twisty, and action-packed read. It starts at breakneck speed, has a slam-bang finale and packs in enough incident and tension along the way to keep even the most jaded reader of crime fiction biting their fingernails! The plot revolves around the build up, execution and aftermath of a double heist that involves a lot of very bad men doing very bad things in order to get their hands on a lot of drug money. It is excellent value at the low price of 86p, and if you're a crime thriller fan you will love it!

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Just to say that I've been adding a Review Section to the amazon description for Take No More. Here it is:

Review

'Take No More by Seb Kirby is a wonderful book by a promising author. From the first pages Take No More held me enthralled and it delivered on every promise it made. It is a rich story set in a complex tapestry of characters and settings.' - Tracy Riva, amazon.com

'Wow! This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thurst into murder, suspense, and intrigue&#8230;&#8230; I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!' - Author Sibel Hodge, amazon.com

'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout. I could not put this book down.' - Sue P, amazon.com

If You Like Harlan Coben, you'll love TAKE NO MORE &#8230;..my favorite kind of thriller&#8230;' - Author Libby Fischer Hellman, amazon.co.uk

'The comparisons with Harlan Coben are well merited because this is a gripping thriller in the same vein. It begins with the aftermath of a violent act and doesn't let up until the end. As an author who always aims for momentum and suspense myself, I take my hat off to Kirby. - Author John Harding, amazon.co.uk

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

*The new suspense novel by Amazon Top 100 bestselling author Mary Pat Hyland*

*ABOUT THE STORY:* "Men like pie." Who would know the truth behind those words better than Elaina Brady's mother Maria? Months after she showed her teenage daughter how to bake perfect pie and hours after offering that culinary wisdom, Maria abandons Elaina, her sister Dee Dee and their father Walt. All it took was a lingering, lusty look from a Missoula trucker who stopped by their family's diner and ordered a slice of lemon meringue. Maria hitches a ride west with him, and with that impulsive decision, sixteen-year-old Elaina loses her mother and gains a job baking pies at the diner. 
A decade after Maria's departure, Elaina is still working at The Terminal Diner, just around the bend from an upstate New York airport. Her humdrum life is defined by pie-baking routine. Elaina realizes painfully that all she still knows about the opposite sex is summed up in the three last words her mother spoke to her. Then one deceivingly beautiful morning in September 2001, horrifying acts committed by terrorists a hundred miles away upset her world, bringing new influences into her life and inspiring her to be like her mother-impulsive. Will Elaina survive the consequences of her actions?

*WHAT READERS ARE SAYING:* "Excellent read that kept my interest at all times." "I couldn't put it down! Fabulous plot and an interesting twist on how peoples lives were affected after 9/11, if you want a straightforward fun and exciting read then this is for you"

Amazon U.S. . Amazon UK . Amazon DE


----------



## C.R. Jakes (Jun 1, 2011)

While certainly more of the crime ilk, there is some mystery and plenty of suspense in Coercion, which deals with a corrupt cop and a low-rent mobster in a fictional suburb of Chicago trying to get their hands on a piece of a multi-million dollar heist.

http://www.amazon.com/Coercion-Oak-Villa-Novel-ebook/dp/B005D2U6HC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310998394&sr=1-1


----------



## authorandystraka (May 4, 2011)

Private investigator and falconer Frank Pavlicek stars in most of $0.99 Mystery/Thrillers.

"A breath of fresh air in the field of private eye fiction." –Jeffery Deaver

--"Andy Straka has learned something about writing from falconry. His storytelling is as sharp and strong as talons, and once he's got you in his grip, he never lets go."    –Rick Riordan

“One of the best P.I. series to come along in recent years.” –Brian Reubendal

“Straka offers us a modern hero, who shows us that dirt roads can indeed be mean streets. A pleasure to recommend..."
--Kate’s Mystery Books 

"Spencer fans take hold, there is a new kid on the block!"
--Binghamton Press & Sun Bulletin


AUTHOR

Publisher's Weekly has featured bestselling author Andy Straka as one of a new crop of "rising stars in crime fiction." His books include A WITNESS ABOVE (Anthony, Agatha, and Shamus Award finalist), A KILLING SKY (Anthony Award Finalist), COLD QUARRY (Shamus Award Winner), KITTY HITTER (called a "great read" by Library Journal), and RECORD OF WRONGS, hailed by Mystery Scene magazine as "a first-rate thriller," and the recently released novella FLIGHTFALL.  A new full length suspense thriller, THE BLUE HALLELUJAH, is due out at the end of September.


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

A Contemporary Adult Dystopian Thriller

The U.S. is ground-zero for a mysterious global pandemic. The disease is highly infectious and kills its victims within two weeks of exposure. It's neither bacteria nor a virus and all traditional treatment regimens have failed.

Serena Salus, a radical scientist, discovers the organism is an extraterrestrial dust mite brought to earth by a shuttle astronaut. The government contends it's a genetically-engineered organism created on earth by enemies of freedom.

Dr. Salus uncovers a vile plan for distributing her experimental vaccine and finds herself in a deadly confrontation with powerful forces that'll stop at nothing to control the distribution of her vaccine.

Much of the ideas for this novel were inspired by the news headlines over the past decade lest we forget torture, Gitmo, secret prisons and domestic spying. Sometimes truth makes great fiction. With the Bush/Cheney years in our rearview mirror (but ever present) and the social Darwinist Tea Partiers on the horizon, what inspiration for a dystopian thriller!


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

The first in the Ryan Lock thriller series.

*A DEADLY MISSION*
It may be Christmas Eve in New York, but for ex-military bodyguard Ryan Lock it's business as usual. His task: to protect one of America's most ruthless businessmen.

*A BLOODY SHOOTOUT*
Suddenly gunshots ring out. People run for cover. Innocent bystanders are mown down. Amid the chaos, Lock's hunt for the killers turns into an explosive game of cat and mouse.

*ONLY ONE MAN CAN SAVE NEW YORK*
Lock's search for the truth leads him through the corporate corridors of power and dark alleys of Manhattan towards a deadly confrontation with one of the world's most dangerous women. As the clock ticks towards midnight on New Year's Eve, Lock realizes that not only is his own life in terrible danger but so are the lives of millions of others...

*A Daily Telegraph Thriller of the Year*

"Sean Black writes with the pace of Lee Child and the heart of Harlan Coben" - Joseph Finder, NYT Bestselling Author of _Paranoia_ and _Company Man_


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

The #1 film at the box office this weekend was Contagion. My novel Against Nature makes a great companion to the film. Read the book first, then see the film or vice versa. Against Nature takes you into the political and media realms in greater depth than the movie.
Enjoy!

John


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

I love reading and writing thrillers. Mine is a romantic thriller. ABDUCTED by T.R. Ragan.

Escaping from a madman should have been the end of Lizzy's nightmare...but it was only the beginning.

http://amzn.com/B0053CYPY2


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

A romantic suspense which turns witty with twists and turns as Doctor Danny hunts for the woman who left in a hurry.

4 1/2 STAR overall review from the critical, in-depth eBook reviewer, Red Adept, and a perfect 5 STARS for characters and 4 3/4 STARS for plot!

Whispernet Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ...who's in the OR to your Kindle today!

Here's the short synopsis. You can see more reviews on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## bikerbabs (Oct 22, 2011)

My favorite genres! Mystery/thriller/suspense! 
I have two mystery novels out now in my Fredrickson winery series:
A Minneapolis attorney inherits a small California winery, reawakening memories that have lain dormant for twenty years. Entangled is a mystery with romance, mother/daughter issues, and repressed memories, all fermenting at a Napa winery.
A single mom, newly hired as chief winemaker, finds her simple world put to the test when her father is unexpectedly released from prison, and the man who got her pregnant at fifteen shows up from Italy wanting to play daddy nine years too late. Crushed is a murder mystery, romance, and deadbeat dads running amuck


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

Love to read and write Mystery/Thriller/Suspense...and I do it in Americana settings.
*Just realeased* Book 1 in the Samaritan Files trilogy
*THE DEVIL'S DIME* 99 cents for Kindle and Nook



The very thin line between 1896 Manhattan respectability and the corruption of the Tenderloin District is crossed when Jess's newspaper column puts a target on a good samaritan's back. Addie is kidnapped, her father is about to be hung, all because of Jess Pepper's investigative reporting in 1896 New York City. Romantic Historical Suspense


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I'm sampling some good books from this thread. 

Update on my book: BADWATER is on pre-Thanksgiving sale, reduced from $2.99 to .99.

Product Description
Forensic geologists Cassie Oldfield and Walter Shaws embark on a perilous hunt--tracking a terrorist who has stolen radioactive material that is hotter than the desert in August. He threatens to release it in America's most fragile national park, Death Valley.

But first he must stop the geologists who are closing in.

As the hunt turns dangerous, Cassie and Walter will need grit along with their field skills to survive this case. For they are up against more than pure human malice. The unstable atom--in the hands of an unstable man--is governed by Murphy's Law. Whatever can go wrong, will go wrong.

And it does.

Reviews
"Fans of Nevada Barr will love this suspenseful literary mystery, where the brutal Death Valley landscape is as much a character as the renegade radworkers, dangerously eccentric desert rats, and dogged geologists trying to prevent a nuclear disaster."
- Lisa Brackmann, author of the literary suspense novel ROCK PAPER TIGER, an Amazon Top 10 Mystery and Thriller Pick

"In this superb, taut, action-packed thriller set in the California desert, a highway hijacking turns toxic and Cassie Oldfield, forensic geologist, is called in to help the FBI and the EPA's Radiological Emergency Response Team track down stolen casks of nuclear waste. Sophisticated soil analysis is not normally a deadly occupation, yet before it's all over, Cassie comes face to face with a sociopathic killer and with her own mortality. Notice to criminals: watch out for Cassie! She knows where you've been. Fans of Nevada Barr are going to love this book just as much as I did."
- Marcia Talley, Agatha and Anthony award-winning author of the Hannah Ives mysteries

"BADWATER is superb. It has a great plot with many twists and surprises, featuring real-life characters. The author did a very find job of characterizing the disconnect between all the measures intended to assure safety and the reality of things sometimes being unsafe. Truly well-written and engaging. A joy to read."
- David Lochbaum, head of the Nuclear Safety Project, Union of Concerned Scientists

links:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005466WQ6
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/BADWATER/Toni-Dwiggins/e/2940012940414
http://smashwords.com/books/view/65431

(paperback) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B0061YBPNU


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

Great stuff here! Now I know the right place to post something about my work. For now though, just the signatures. It's getting late and I need a rest!


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

Roselli's Gold is now available in Kindle.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been on both sides of the fence, major NY publisher and now Indie, even though I'm with a small publisher. I love the freedom of this and the power to be as successful as I want to be if I want to do the work.  Because it is hard work.
My publisher, God bless her, decided one of my books should have a new look so hope readers will like the cover.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Book 2 in my Forensic Geology series is now available:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Mystery: check
Thriller: check
Suspense: yeah, that too
(Adventure): lots

Description:
NO WAY OUT--so says the note in the pocket of the murdered mayor.

The volcano beneath her town is seething, and the fate of Mammoth Lakes now rests in the hands of emergency planner Adrian Krom.

But Krom has his own agenda.

Investigating the case, forensic geologist Cassie Oldfield tracks mineral clues to discover how the mayor died--and what she found. As the volcano moves toward red alert, Cassie races to prevent 'no way out' from becoming a prophecy.


----------



## Angelina Cabo (Jan 25, 2011)

Try this from Peter Michael Rosenberg (self-pubbing his backlist! Woohoo! ).

Literary and chillingly thrilling...


----------



## Dan Petrosini author (Jan 20, 2012)

My latest release is PUSH BACK and has gotten a great KIRKUS review
"Petrosini's (Ambition Cliff, 2011) second novel is a sprawling tale of politics and family, as the United States and China face off.
The story opens in a courtroom, introducing the plight of Andy Chang, who has been wrongly sentenced toprison for crimes against the Chinese government. But it's his father, Xo "Benny" Ch...ang, who is the center of the Chang family's portion of the book. The plot follows several different characters, the first of which is Benny, whose connection with factions within the Chinese government now puts him in a position to help his son-if he's willing to face the consequences. The book's action shifts between the perspectives of Benny (in order to help his family, Benny is compelled to share secret information with agents of China's government and give them access to technology), Timothy Lee (an entrepreneur with ambitions of exposing corruption in the Chinese government; the information he uncovers is powerful leverage for the United States-if they can reach him before China does), Chairman Mak of the Communist Party (China takes advantage of a political upset in the White House to attempt to invade Taiwan) and Mary Bacchus (U.S. Secretary of State who becomes the president following a disaster). The premise is intriguing and those interested in Chinese and American politics may glean some new insight from Petrosini's book."

Ciao, Dan 
http://danpetrosini.com/


----------



## Greymalkin (Feb 2, 2012)

If you like thrillers, I invite you to try out *Dead Man's Party* about a hitman who puts a contract out on his own head.

It's a comic book, but it's got gorgeous black and white art by Scott Barnett which adds a dash of noir to the thrill ride. Issue #1 is available now and for only 99 cents.

Give it a read and leave a review.

http://amzn.to/ArNcnX


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

My novel, In Pursuit of the Enemy, is a mystery/suspense that takes place in Denver, CO, and involves a covert Vietnam-era CIA program.


----------



## David Grace (Feb 29, 2012)

David Grace's Latest Novel: *Shooting Crows At Dawn*
Available as a trade paperback ($8.99) and an ebook ($4.95)

The story revolves around a veteran East-Texas Sheriff, Jubal Dark, tracking down three escaped murders in the waning days of a re-election campaign that Dark seems destined to lose.



Shooting Crows At Dawn


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

NORTH SLOPE is now available as a free download. This will run for three days. I was described as a 'gifted narrator' by a reviewer in the Financial Times when this was published some years ago. A thrilling action adventure set in the icy wastes of Alaska where Fyffe Oil is drilling against the elements, time and a killer. All the big hitters have left the Slope, only Fyffe Oil are left. Oil was discovered there in 1968, and it is this fact that inspired NORTH SLOPE.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Mystery - yes - but slightly different than most on this thread as they are historical, based in early 19th century London (the Regency period). There were so many exciting new discoveries being made during that period that it was hard to resist, especially for me as it marks the real birth of the rose gardening craze (which infected me several years ago). I've got a couple of series going, the Second Sons Inquiry Agency series with more mystery, less (if any) romance; and the Archer family series which is a bit more romance wrapped around the mystery. They all have a bit of humor threaded through, as well. There's even got one for those who adored the old Gothic mysteries, Christmas Spirit .

Second Sons Inquiry Agency
The Vital Principle (Second Sons Inquiry Agency Mystery) - An inquiry agent is called to a seance to prove fraud, only to discover murder.
A Rose Before Dying (A Second Sons Mystery) - A murderer stalks London leaving roses as the only clue to his next victim.

The Archer Family
The Necklace - A young woman, a scoundrel, and a family heirloom that might possibly be cursed. 
I Bid One American - An American heiress nobody wants, a duke every woman desires, and a murder no one expects.
The Bricklayer's Helper - A masquerade turns deadly when a murders discovers one of his victims survived.

Enjoy!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Latest review on Volcano Watch compares it to a book by one of my favorite authors:  

"As a geothermal thriller, this ranks with Free Fire by C.J. Box."


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

Declan, I remember reading many of your shorts on Autho. Great stuff and worth every penny.


----------



## Zoe Sharp (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're into thrillers with a strong female protagonist, please give the Charlie Fox crime thriller series a go.

There's just a few hours remaining to grab a copy of KILLER INSTINCT: Charlie Fox book one for FREE on Amazon worldwide (offer ends midnight PST Friday, March 2)



With Foreword by Lee Child, excerpt from Brett Battles' Jonathan Quinn novella BECOMING QUINN, and also an excerpt from RIOT ACT: Charlie Fox book two

"The bloody bar fights are bloody brilliant, and Charlie's skills are both formidable and for real." -New York Times.

"Ever wished that some of the tough guys were tough women? Well, check out Zoë Sharp's Charlie Fox − she's the real deal. Highly recommended." -Lee Child

"Charlie really shines, her lethal abilities and winning personality combining to make her a compelling figure." -David J Montgomery, Chicago Sun-Times

"a female equivalent of Jack Reacher . . . Excellent − four stars." -George Easter, Deadly Pleasures Mystery Magazine

"Charlie Fox is fast becoming the must-read heroine of mystery ... Superb." -Ken Bruen

"Ill-tempered, aggressive and borderline psychotic, Fox is also compassionate, introspective and highly principled: arguably one of the most enigmatic − and coolest − heroines in contemporary genre fiction." -Chicago Tribune

"If you don't like Zoë Sharp there's something wrong with you. Go and live in a cave and get the hell out of my gene pool! There are few writers who go right to the top of my TBR pile − Zoë Sharp is one of them." -Stuart MacBride

If you want a taster of the Charlie Fox series, why not try FOX FIVE: a Charlie Fox short story collection, which includes five stories including 'Served Cold' - shortlisted for the prestigious CWA Short Story Dagger.


----------



## LarryKahn (Aug 16, 2011)

My latest suspense novel is garnering some fantastic reviews. A 9-heart out of 10 review on the blog Miraculous! calls it "the most canny and intelligent suspense piece I've ever read," and Laura Ashlee from Owl Tell You About It said, "The writing is perfect...Plus, that plot? Holy hell! I never could have seen the twists and turns coming."

Check it out on Amazon for only 99 cents and spread the word! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E1K0QO/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Katia Lief (May 7, 2011)

_*You Are Next is 99 cents for a limited time!*_

*USA Today and International bestselling author "Katia Lief skillfully weaves a complex tale of an emotionally scarred central character, nail-biting suspense, and a diabolical killer that will grip you until the very last page. I can't wait for the next Detective Karin Schaeffer thriller." -Richard Montanari, Sunday Times bestselling author*

*The first novel in the Karin Schaeffer series, You Are Next, was just put on sale for 99 cents:
*Former detective Karin Schaeffer lost her husband and child to a serial killer, and now fights to overcome despair and save her remaining loved ones as the clock ticks on all their lives.

*Book 2, Next Time You See Me (Karin Schaeffer), is on sale for $2.99:*
Just when their new life together has settled in, Mac vanishes, unearthing secrets and dangers that force Karin into a face-off with a deadly Mexican queenpin whose son has an agenda of his own.

*Book 3, Vanishing Girls, is coming on June 26...and it's on pre-sale for $3.99:*
Girls are vanishing off the streets of New York City, and young women are being murdered. When the violence descends on Karin Schaeffer and Mac MacLeary's comfortable Brooklyn neighborhood, and their best friend becomes the lead investigator, they are drawn into the bewildering series of crimes.

*IF YOU LOVE THE KARIN SCHAEFFER SERIES, OR THINK YOU WOULD, THIS IS A GREAT TIME TO GET YOUR EBOOKS.*


*
"Mesmerizing." -Lisa Gardner, NYT bestselling author

"I can always count on Katia Lief for gripping, twist-filled psychological suspense." -Wendy Corsi Staub, NYT bestselling author

"Suspense at a high level." -Midwest Book Review

"Taut, clean storytelling." -Publishers Weekly

"An exhilarating thriller." -Harriet Klausner, The Mystery Gazette

"Lief pens a diabolically brilliant story and takes us on an amazing, wild ride." -Terri Ann Armstrong, Suspense Magazine*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Three fast-paced action thrillers:

The Assassin's Wife
  #5 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Golden Catch
   #26 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

The Recruiter
   #89 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

What do you need when you don't know what you want? Sushi! How about a triple serving. You've probably never had quite like this, but give it try. It cost less than a makki roll, but more filling. *Not Raw Enough a novel of Japan* by Randall Bowling is all about the Tsukiji market and the Tokyo sishimi markets.

The rewards of winning at Japan's exclusive sashimi markets incite the world's elite suppliers and Seth Tinsley's Hatteras Island live flounder exports spawn outrageous profits and too much interest. When his friends die in bizarre accidents, Seth is inundated with survivors' guilt and exhausts his life savings defending unwarranted murder charges. His life crashing as his lucrative sales to Japan dwindle and he never fathoms his successful system has attracted an ancient Japanese dynasty.

A startling buy-out offer for his troubled export business by an Osaka conglomerate interrupts Seth's misery. In a desperate need for the cash to launch a secret aquatic technology he has nurtured for a year, Seth goes against his instincts and accepts the mysterious deal. Prior to traveling to Japan to complete the sale of his company and host an exhibition for his new industry altering products at Tokyo's Tsukiji market, Seth is the target of a brutal attack. Rescued by an agent of an obscure US government bureau and coerced into cooperating in their "Driftnet Investigation", Seth discovers too late that he's become the bait.

On the business trip of a lifetime to Tokyo for the launch of his dynamic invention which will astonish and disrupt the international seafood establishment, Seth ends up alone and hunted in Japan. Wanted for mass-murder and an expendable pawn of the US Government, he realizes that he is the prey of an inscrutable faction unleashing a deadly gambit to control Japan's sixty-billion dollar seafood industry. Seth finally accepts that business is war hatching a plan to escape Japan alive, lure the killers back to Kill Devil Hills and sate their Not Raw Enough obsession with a proper justice - or a revenge that might cost him everything.
Give it a try. Sushi will never be the same	.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

FREE - 48 hrs. Mar. 17 & 18 NOWHERE TO HIDE ~ EPPIE WINNER~

http://www.amazon.com/Nowhere-to-Hide-ebook/dp/B0045Y2F4G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331991647&sr=1-1

NOWHERE TO HIDE

SHE DARED TO CHALLENGE A MERCILESS KILLER

EPPIE WINNER~BEST THRILLER

Raised in an atmosphere of violence and unpredictability, Ellen and Gail Morgan have banded together, survivors of a booze-fertilized battleground, forming a fierce united front against an often cold and uncaring world. When their parents are killed in a car crash, Ellen becomes the mother figure for Gail.

When fifteen years later Gail is brutally raped and murdered in her shabby New York basement apartment, practically on the eve of her big breakthrough as a singer, Ellen is inconsolable. Rage at her younger sister's murder has nearly consumed her. So when her work as a psychologist wins her an appearance on the evening news, Ellen seizes the moment. Staring straight into the camera, she challenges the killer to come out of hiding: "Why don't you come after me? I'll be waiting for you."

Phone calls flood the station, but all leads go nowhere. The police investigation seems doomed to failure. Then it happens: a note, written in red ink, slipped under the windshield wipers of her car, 'YOU'RE IT.' Ellen has stirred the monster in his lair &#8230; and the hunter has become the hunted!

"If you are looking for the suspense thriller of the year-look no further&#8230;you will find it in Nowhere To Hide..."Jewel Dartt Midnight Scribe Reviews

Excerpt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHILL WATERS

WHAT IF EVIL VISITED THE ONE PLACE WHERE YOU FEEL THE MOST SAFE?

Following the breakup of her marriage, Rachael retreats to the old beachhouse in Jenny's Cove, where she once lived with her grandmother. It is the one place where she had always felt safe and loved. Devasted and lost, Rachael longs for the simplicity of her childhood.

But Jenny's Cove has changed. From the moment of Rachael's arrival, a man watches. He has already killed, and mercilessly will do so again. Soon Rachael becomes a target for a vicious predator whose own dark and twisted past forms a deadly bond between them.

And sets her on a collision course with a crazed killer.

"...Joan Hall Hovey is a female Stephen King... a stunning, multi-layered, modern-day gothic, told with the unforgettable style and grace of a true master of suspense..." Rendezvous Magazine


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Runaway slaves, or so everyone thought...until the bodies started turning up in the woods outside the town of Belvoir. One after another and shocking in their appearance, the slaves are returned to the Randolph farm to be buried. But soon, terrible secrets are unearthed, secrets that will reveal a decade old story of betrayal and revenge and the reason why a serial killer stalks the Randolph farm.

Fans of Elizabeth Kostova (The Historian), Caleb Carr (The Alienist), and Stephen King (king of all things horror) will descend slowly into this 1860s world where a serial killer gruesomely terrorizing a family farm is the last thing you expect.

This review is from: A Reckoning In Belvoir (Kindle Edition) - 5 Stars
"This is a great read! I couldn't put this book down. I was instantly placed in the time period of the book and I could feel the pain and suffering of these characters. If you love historical, suspense books...this one is for you."


----------



## DonnaGalanti (Nov 6, 2011)

A HUMAN ELEMENT. Paranormal suspense. Mystery and murder with a dash of steam.
$2.99 on Kindle/ $15.99 Paperback








http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-Donna-Galanti/dp/1590808762/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

4.85 starred average review/ 35 reviews.

One by one, Laura Armstrong's friends and adoptive family members are being murdered, and despite her unique healing powers, she can do nothing to stop it. The savage killer haunts her dreams, tormenting her with the promise that she is next.

Determined to find the killer, she follows her visions to the site of a crashed meteorite-her hometown. There, she meets Ben Fieldstone, who seeks answers about his parents' death the night the meteorite struck. In a race to stop a mad man, they unravel a frightening secret that binds them together. But the killer's desire to destroy Laura face-to-face leads to a showdown that puts Laura and Ben's emotional relationship and Laura's pure spirit to the test. With the killer closing in, Laura discovers her destiny is linked to his and she has two choices-redeem him or kill him.

"A HUMAN ELEMENT is an elegant and haunting first novel. Unrelenting, devious but full of heart. Highly recommended." -Jonathan Maberry, New York Times best-selling author of ASSASSIN'S CODE and DEAD OF NIGHT

"A thrilling ride full of believable characters, a terrifying villain, an epic battle for survival, and a love worth killing for. A page-turner filled with fascinating twists and turns!" - Marie Lamba, author of WHAT I MEANT and DRAWN.


----------



## Patrick Jones (Apr 10, 2012)

The Wolf's Moon Kindle edition written by Patrick Jones will be FREE on Thursday April 12th and Friday April 13th. This is a great read for Friday the 13th!! Enjoy!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wolfs-Moon-ebook/dp/B0077F0DFI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334061695&sr=8-2
Thanks for reading!


----------



## L. T. Fawkes (Mar 10, 2012)

Excerpt from COLD SLICE, first of three books in the Working Man Mysteries:  


  ~  In the middle of the afternoon I found myself in the parking lot between the two strip malls. I walked to the end where Carlo’s is and more or less wandered inside without giving much thought to what I was doing.
  The woman at the front counter was about my age, maybe a few years older. She had short brown hair and smart green eyes. She was busy telling a guy to run up to the Thriftway for a bag of onions. Then a phone rang and she took an order for two large pizzas.
  I stood there long enough to see that she was large and in charge, so I might as well tell her my worst news right up front, because she’d do what she was gonna do, no matter what kind of bullshit I tried to lay on her. You know? I mean, some women you can bullshit. Others, not so much.
  When she looked at me and smiled, signaling me to state my business, I said, “I’d like to apply for a job as a driver, but I just got out of jail.”
  She blinked and looked me over for a minute, a smirk beginning to show at one corner of her mouth. The kind of smirk a woman has when she’s maybe known another man or two who just got out of jail. Then she said, “How’s your driving record?”
  “Perfect,” I said, and I remember being surprised to realize that in all the garbage heap of my life I did have one perfect thing. My driving record. I stood a little straighter. No I didn’t. Come on.
  She said, “Do you have a car?”
  “No. I’d have to drive one of those little Korean pieces of shit you have parked in the back.” Then I smiled at her and said, “Heh.”
  She nodded and thought about me for a bit. Then she said, “How do you take your coffee?”  ~  


Terry Saltz has no idea, as he applies for a job as a pizza driver, what else he's in for.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Ex-CIA assassin Frank Murdoch discovers priceless artifacts on his remote Alaskan island, only problem is the ruthless Korean industrialist who has sent hit men to recover the gold.  

The Golden Catch
#43 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Michael Parker said:


> NORTH SLOPE is now available as a free download. This will run for three days. I was described as a 'gifted narrator' by a reviewer in the Financial Times when this was published some years ago. A thrilling action adventure set in the icy wastes of Alaska where Fyffe Oil is drilling against the elements, time and a killer. All the big hitters have left the Slope, only Fyffe Oil are left. Oil was discovered there in 1968, and it is this fact that inspired NORTH SLOPE.


Michael:

Enjoyed your book, North Slope. There are not many books set in the oilfield. Good job!


----------



## jmleitch (Apr 18, 2012)

The Zul Enigma is available FREE as a Kindle download on Thursday 19, Friday 20 and Saturday 21 April


People are raving about The Zul Enigma. 'It blew my mind into a bazillion pieces' and 'This is, by far, one of the best books I've ever read!'

The Zul Enigma, a futuristic thriller fused in reality, seamlessly weaves New Age beliefs with hard, scientific facts. Set in 2068 it follows a quest to expose the perpetrator behind a cataclysmic event that occurs on 21 December 2012, end of the Mayan calendar, and changes the world forever.

Underpinned by a theme of betrayal, the action is set against a backdrop of climate change, overpopulation, world war, alien visitations, presidential plots, global deception and a new world order.

A venomous twist reveals the most horrific conspiracy one could ever imagine and Zul is behind it. But who... or what... is Zul?

Buried deep beneath layers of subterfuge lurks the shocking truth.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Recruiter
The game is rigged. Spy recruiter Chuck Brandt just wants to be left alone, but he's been targeted in a ruthless CIA-backed experiment. The die has been cast, but Chuck Brandt is also a legendary ex-assassin. Game on. 
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Assassin's Wife
Meg Coles lives a simple life with her loving husband until the day he is gunned down by assassins. Now she must evade the ruthless government agents that want her silenced permanently.
#9 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazon review for Cold Faith and Zombies:

"I'm usually not into zombie books- it's been way overdone- but I loved Cold Summer Nights so I picked this one up! I was not disappointed!!!! This was much more about the interactions between the live characters rather than just killing zombies. It made me think about all of us "normal" people out there and how we would fare in the same situation! The ending is perfect too! If you like thrillers I think you'll enjoy this!!!"

http://www.amazon.com/COLD-FAITH-AND-ZOMBIES-ebook/dp/B004WF4ZD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335048625&sr=8-1


----------



## thousandroses (Aug 30, 2011)

Who among the identical twins is the murderer?

The Curious Case of Daniel Walter

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IHZWDO

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006IHZWDO

Based on a true story

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/09/us/09twins.html?pagewanted=all

-Rose Carter


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

My action thriller, ROSELLI'S GOLD will be free on April 30th, May 1st. Reviews for this can be found under THE THIRD SECRET by Michael Parker (that's me). It's the same book but I changed the title to avoid clashing with another, best selling novel of the same name when I released it as a POD and Kindle on Amazon. The reviews are good, but you can make up your own minds about that of course. If you like the idea of hidden, Vatican gold in the desert, Mafia involvement, The French Foreign Legion and a touch of rural England, then this could be your kind of novel. Have a look. It's free for two days. Don't miss it.


----------



## sirduncan (Sep 19, 2011)

Michael Parker said:


> My action thriller, ROSELLI'S GOLD will be free on April 30th, May 1st.


Micheal, I picked up Roselli's Gold on the 30th and finished it in 2 days. I really enjoyed it. I left a 5 star on Amazon. Thanks. I'm going to PM you as well - I have a couple of questions.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you sirduncan for that. I've replied to your message. I'm glad you enjoyed the book.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

My next free promotion will be a double. I am currently giving away three copies of my paperback, A COVERT WAR on Goodreads. When this giveaway ends it will be followed up by a free promotion for the e-book beginning on May 27 for three days. The other e-book going free will be NORTH SLOPE. This was downloaded 40,000 times in February, but it's most unlikely to reach those kind of figures now. It did rocket in the sales rankings and I ended up with alomst 7000 paid sales. I'll be posting here and in the Mega Thread nearer the date.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Assassin's Wife
#8 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

✭✭✭✭ 4.0 out of 5 stars Wonderfully spellbinding!, December 7, 2011 
By D. Williamson "Hooked on Kindle!" (Moncton, NB Canada) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Assassin's Wife (Kindle Edition) 

The Assassin's Wife was a "sit at the edge of your seat" thriller; and I could not believe it was only 99 cents. When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel, and it was so worth it. Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ONE OF THE WICKED (A MICK CALLAHAN NOVEL) is on Kindle.

The 4th Mick Callahan "Running Cold" is also OUT NOW on Kindle & Nook.

There is a compilation of all three movels on Kindle for $4.99 as "The Mick Callahan Novels." All previously published Callahan novels "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked" are on Kindle seperately as well.

"One of the Wicked, the third novel in the Mick Callahan series, is a page-turning and compulsively readable thriller that will keep you guessing to the very last scene."
-Crimspree

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

FROM BOOKLIST: "Mick Callahan, the former Navy SEAL turned psychologist and radio talk-show host, not to mention amateur sleuth, thinks he's just doing a friend a favor. Bud Stone, a former military comrade, is in a bit of a pickle: he owes some money to a charmer named Big Paul Pesci, and he's also worried about his one-time girlfriend, Brandi, whom he asks Mick to keep an eye on. But when Bud rips off a drug dealer to pay the mob boss, the situation explodes, with Mick caught in the blast. This, the third Callahan novel, is the best of this young series, tightly plotted and sharply written. Mick continues to be a very compelling lead, a hero who is flawed in interesting but not incapacitating ways. With any luck this is still early days for this increasingly addictive series." --David Pitt

"The action keeps coming in Mick's third case."
-Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## cbudy85 (May 15, 2012)

Echo of Silence (North Coast Mystery, #1)
$2.99
by Crystal D. Budy
Echo of Silence is about Special Agent Rob Karlton, a stubborn, determined, and intelligent man who is good at his job but has lost the respect of his peers since he made a bad choice that got one of their co-workers, who was his best friend, killed. Rob's had a tough life and it has left him bitter and with the kind of attitude that makes most people dislike him. He has a particularly bad attitude toward women due to his tragic past and he's in for a surprise when he meets his new boss -- Lilah Matthews. To say these two don't get along would be an understatement. Rob doesn't like being told what to do and he likes being told what to do even less by a woman.
When 13-year-old Cassie Phelps is grabbed by masked men on her way to the bus stop, Rob is on the task force to find her. He is expecting a typical kidnapping investigation until he runs a search and discovers Cassie and her parents didn't exist before 2004. Rob is determined to get to the bottom of it. What he discovers runs deeper than anything he could have imagined.

4.7 out of 5 stars on Amazon

"I liked Echo of Silence: a North Coast Mystery. It is very well-written, the characters are well-drawn and the plot is interesting and fast-paced." - Jenny Twist of Manic Readers Review

"The story itself is a fun read you won't want to put down, but whats most impressive is the character development...The best comparison is to how Janet Evanovich writes Stephanie plum's characters." - Josh H., Amazon reviewer

"This was a great book with a captivating story line. Once I started reading it I didn't want to put it down." - Krystal, Amazon UK reviewer

"This is a well written book. The writer grabs you right from the beginning I couldn't put the book down, The suspense of each character makes you want to read to the end. Each new twist of events keeps you guessing what is to come." - BN reviewer


----------



## tmcarper (Jun 11, 2012)

My thriller/suspense novel, _Sole Survivor_, is the first in a series. 

In _Sole Survivor_, a twenty-year-old triple homicide threatens the lives of two very different women: one was the sole witness to the original crime while the other is leading a reinvestigation for a college project. Katherine Winters becomes personally invested in the case when she discovers her birth father died in the fire. At the same time, the witness, Lisa Robertson, is making plans to disappear along with her mysterious millionaire husband. As Katherine narrows in on the truth, Lisa disappears. Now both their lives are on the line and time is running out.

A novella in the same series is _Against the Clock_ where a computer genius buries a woman alive. Her survival depends on her own ingenuity and her boyfriend, Neil Pearson. With each passing second, she's closer to death.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

The Abduction of Mary Rose



Following the death of the woman she believed to be her mother, 28-year-old Naomi Waters learns from a malicious aunt that she is not only adopted, but the product of a brutal rape that left her birth mother, Mary Rose Francis, a teenager of Micmac ancestry, in a coma for 8 months.

Dealing with a sense of betrayal and loss, but with new purpose in her life, Naomi vows to track down Mary Rose's attackers and bring them to justice. She places her story in the local paper, asking for information from residents who might remember something of the case that has been cold for nearly three decades.

She is about to lose hope that her efforts will bear fruit, when she gets an anonymous phone call. Naomi has attracted the attention of one who remembers the case well.

But someone else has also read the article in the paper. The man whose DNA she carries.

And he has Naomi in his sights.


----------



## Writer Joe Albert (Jun 2, 2012)

I invite everyone to give my novel, Two Shots, a shot. (The best part: it's free 6/12 and 6/13).

Here's portions of a couple reviews: 

"Like Sandford, the author created a great story set in real places."

"I finished the book before bedtime...big mistake! I was too cranked to fall asleep."

-----
When state conservation officer Tony Leach responds to an emergency call about a hunter who has been shot and killed at a deer camp in the woods of northern Minnesota, there’s no way he can be prepared for the twisted web into which he’s been thrust.

Five years removed from a stint with the Minneapolis Police Department, Tony Leach is a conservation officer for the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources. Content to spend his days in the woods and on the water enforcing fishing and hunting laws, he thought he’d left violent crime behind when he left the city. But a single call from dispatch two days before the deer-hunting season opens changes that.

Now, he’s pushed into working a case he really shouldn’t be involved with, and digging for the truth in the death of a noted political operative that some high-powered people would prefer remain buried in the northern Minnesota woods. As Leach pursues those responsible, he finds people and things aren’t exactly what they seem. And as the investigation goes on and the web unravels, it becomes increasingly clear the only way for it to end is with a killer’s – or his – demise.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Recruiter 
#1 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Ex-assassin betrayed by employer.

The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Wife of assassin becomes target.

The Golden Catch
#80 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 
Hit men are hired to claim treasure found on ex-assassin's island.

"...the assassin with a conscience and a heart."


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

I will be putting two of my novels on 'free' at the end of this month. A COVERT WAR will be free on 29/30th. and ROSELLI'S GOLD goes free on 28/29/30. Have a look at them on my Amazon page and see what you think. I'll be 'promoting like mad nearer the day.

A COVERT WAR
Marcus Blake runs a one man security agency in London called GUARD RIGHT SECURITY. He is the owner and sole employee of the agency and has no real client list. His father, a retired diplomat wants his son to get a proper job in the city. Marcus is financially independent and prefers to lead his life as he chooses. One day Susan Ellis walks into his office and asks Marcus to escort her to Afghanistan where she hopes to learn the whereabouts of her brother, David who disappeared twelve months earlier. Marcus is sympathetic to her, but what Susan is asking is beyond Marcus's capabilities. Susan has a letter written by her brother that she says was handed to her by Sir Giles Cavendish of the Foreign Office. Marcus is curious about this and decides to learn more about Susan and her brother once she has left his office. He contacts his father and asks if he knows of a Sir Giles Cavendish of the Foreign Office. The answer to this question and his pursuit of the truth leads Marcus into the highly dangerous world of arms and drug smuggling between Afghanistan and the United Kingdom. He is drawn into a world populated by powerful, high placed figures in the CIA, the American Air Force, members of Britain's elite, a deadly assassin and an organisation known as The Chapter. Marcus knows that he is not the master of his own destiny as the strings of fate are pulled by the master puppeteer, Sir Giles Cavendish, and his efforts to extract himself from Cavendish's plans are thwarted time and time again. As the truth is unravelled, Marcus journeys to Afghanistan with Susan where they venture into the dangerous world of the War Lords and opium fields in the search for her brother.

ROSELLI’S GOLD
During the Second World War, Captain Miles Roselli hides three dead comrades and a fortune in Vatican gold in the Tibesti Mountains of the northern Sahara. Twenty years later, he is forced into a battle of wits when the secret of the gold bullion is revealed. Roselli was the only man alive who knew anything about the gold’s whereabouts and never expected the truth to come to light. The slaughter of a gold bullion dealer in London opens up a race for the gold, which involves the Italian mafia and the Vatican. But for the Holy See of Rome, the gold is of little interest to them, it is the document that had been stolen from the Secret Archives and concealed with the gold; its revelation could do lasting damage to the Roman Catholic Church. Roselli has to call on all his old instincts and the guile of a Desert Rat to protect his name, his family and the truth that lies buried beneath the Tibesti Mountains. This novel was first published in hardback as THE THIRD SECRET.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

My spooky (and maybe - but maybe not! - supernatural) crime thriller _*Book of Shadows *_is now available for Kindle, $3.99 - and a Top 20 in Horror and Kindle Horror.



*A cynical homicide detective and a practicing witch from Salem must join forces in a race to solve a satanic murder.*

Homicide detective Adam Garrett is already a rising star in the Boston police department when he and his cynical partner, Carl Landauer, catch a horrifying case that could make their careers: the ritualistic murder of a wealthy college girl that appears to have Satanic elements.

The partners make a quick arrest when all evidence points to another student, a troubled musician in a Goth band who was either dating or stalking the murdered girl. But Garrett's case is turned upside down when beautiful, mysterious Tanith Cabarrus, a practicing witch from nearby Salem, walks into the homicide bureau and insists that the real perpetrator is still at large. Tanith claims to have had psychic visions that the killer has ritually sacrificed other teenagers in his attempts to summon a powerful, ancient demon.

All Garrett's beliefs about the nature of reality will be tested as he is forced to team up with a woman he is fiercely attracted to but cannot trust, in a race to uncover a psychotic killer before he strikes again.

--------------

_"A wonderfully dark thriller with amazing is-it-isn't-it suspense all the way to the end. Highly recommended."_ -- *Lee Child*

_"Compelling, frightening and exceptionally well-written, Book of Shadows is destined to become another hit for acclaimed horror and suspense writer Sokoloff. The incredibly tense plot and mysterious characters will keep readers up late at night, jumping at every sound, and turning the pages until they've devoured the book."_ -- *Romantic Times Book Reviews, 4 1/2 stars*
_
"Sokoloff successfully melds a classic murder-mystery/whodunit with supernatural occult undertones." _-- *Library Journal*


----------



## amiee_1990 (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgM5SEoyR1s


----------



## RuthEDonald (Apr 13, 2012)

How about a good whodunit? Kindle Book Reviewer says: 'Whodunit addicts will not be disappointed'. The Hunter Rayne highway mystery series features an ex-homicide detective turned long haul trucker. The mysteries feature realistic characters and settings, with multiple suspects in complex plots that will keep you guessing.

Here's what some readers have to say:

"A great take to bed read for anyone who loves crime fiction in a traditional fashion."

"Those were the best mysteries I've read in a long time!! As soon as I finished the first one I bought the second and felt empty when I finished it! The characters were awesome and so there that I somehow think they are in my life &#8230;"

"Great trucking detail, hardboiled characters, no-nonsense dialogue &#8230;."

"&#8230; this book caught my attention from the very first pages and it only got better. I recommend this book to anyone who has a love for a good mystery."

" &#8230; Hunter Rayne would make a great TV detective, driving around the country in his rig visiting different states and helping to solve crimes. He is that interesting of a character."

SLOW CURVE ON THE COQUIHALLA http://www.amazon.com/Coquihalla-Hunter-highway-mystery-ebook/dp/B005L9B29I

ICE ON THE GRAPEVINE http://www.amazon.com/Grapevine-Hunter-highway-mystery-ebook/dp/B0061XK85M


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down... 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## capenewagen (Aug 6, 2012)

Care to try a thriller with a heart? A Bridge to Treachery - Larry Crane

Former Colonel Lou Christopher is an ex-Army Ranger retired from the military and contentedly working as a New York investment broker. After being assigned a number of lucrative accounts and becoming accustomed to living the good life, he discovers there is a pay back. His former military skills are requested under a threat of losing everything he has.Handed a group of misfits to assemble into a military strike team, he is coerced into leading the team on a mission of domestic terrorism. At the center of a bridge outside of Manhattan, his strike team is caught in the act and unexpectedly becomes engaged in a deadly firefight. It's then that he learns the mission was a political maneuver from the highest levels of the U.S. Government-and ultimately realizes he has been betrayed by his superiors. Learning his team was considered nothing more than collateral damage and intended to be killed and left as scapegoats, he uses his unique military expertise and engages in a fight for his life.As the strike team is decimated, he and a female teammate elude the opposition forces to survive and escape, turning the tables on his superiors. Using his distinctive set of military skills, he now becomes the hunter and vows to extract his revenge and bring them all down.

Amazon Reviews: http://www.amazon.com/A-Bridge-To-Treachery-ebook/dp/B0051GXD2U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341289329&sr=1-1&keywords=A+Bridge+to+Treachery


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

My new mystery, Mortal Choices, is free today - only a few hours left! (Regular price, only $2.99)

Description:
Amanda Miller, an inquisitive journalist, is looking for distraction from a troubled home life when she crosses paths with Detective Terry Walkingstick, newly promoted and eager to prove himself.

Local police have just linked the disappearance of several area residents. A task force is created to investigate, but no one yet realizes a killer is hunting on the quiet suburban streets, snatching his victims without witnesses and seemingly at random.

When Terry and Amanda join forces, following the scant leads available, they discover what may be the elusive link between the missing people. Can a decades-old fire really be the connection? And why do so many trails lead back to a local funeral home? Was a cunning serial killer forged in that fire?

The couple's independent investigation uncovers leads and evidence, landing them in the middle of the case and in a killer's crosshairs.

Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RLL9HM

The cover is in my signature. It was created by an award-winning graphic artist. The novel has been professionally edited as well.


----------



## JackWrites (Oct 16, 2011)

Recently released: The Color of Greed (Raja Williams Series, Book 1)

When the young husband of a wealthy heiress is found dead on his yacht, the grieving widow turns to Raja Williams, a wealthy Oxford-educated private investigator, who has dedicated his resources to help those in need of justice. With the help of his partner Vinny, a highly skilled hacker, Raja must unravel the case before everyone involved winds up dead.

http://www.amazon.com/Color-Greed-Williams-Series-ebook/dp/B008OIB73E/

I have some free review copies available. If you're interested, contact me via email.

Best,
Jack
[email protected]


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

To Save the Realm: Russian spies! Early British rock and roll! And some very odd things going on in the West Country!

Brock Coole, decorated WWII veteran and (kinda) wild Southern boy, has been called from his home in Mycenae, Tennessee, to London because he's inherited a fortune from his Aunt Marcy, who has died in the West Country under rather odd circumstances.

It's 1959, the height of the Cold War and a time of newfound prosperity in Britain. The country's people, as their Prime Minister has told them, have never had it so good. Angry young men, struggling beat bands, and absolute beginners are everywhere in all their tawdry glory. And the old ways are giving way inexorably to the new.

In London, Brock finds that his aunt's death may not have been innocent. He travels to Somerset, to the wild Quantock Hills, to investigate. And very soon he finds that someone is trying to kill him. Is it the Soviet GRU? The supremo of the district, Earl Torbryan? Sherbourne, a mystery man who works for the British Museum? Or is it someone, or something, not entirely of this world?

Join Brock in his quest to learn the truth--and incidentally, to save the realm!

http://www.amazon.com/To-Save-the-Realm-ebook/dp/B008OJ0QOE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344794084&sr=1-1&keywords=to+save+the+realm


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

"an unusual thriller"

​THE LIVING IMAGE - _deadly, dangerous double...._
_____________________________________________

Sabrina Miller, a fashion designer in Los Angeles, is stunned when she meets Eve, her own double. The shock turns to terror when she learns that her duplicate was enhanced by a scientist and that there are people intent on killing her to protect their new secret creation. The CIA wants to study her. The Russians wants to abduct her for the technology. The Japanese don't care if they have to tear the woman to pieces--they want to know how she was made

Sabrina flees with the woman as news about a potential new secret weapon for the Defense Department is leaked. An international race begins to acquire the woman, a molecular clone of Sabrina's brain and body, but dramatically changed through advanced computer engineering.

Eve was thrust into a new body. She must learn to learn how to act like a normal human woman to evade those hunting her. To complicate matters she is suddenly receiving mature hormones which play havoc with her logical and biologically enhanced brain function.

Although Sabrina and Eve look alike, there are enormous differences the people hunting them will do anything to possess.


----------



## Lenore (Sep 10, 2012)

My novel officially debuts October 1st...BLUFF. I am so excited. But the ARC is available now. http://www.amazon.com/Bluff-Lenore-Skomal/dp/147819247X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346943212&sr=8-1&keywords=9781478192473"

_"To the medical world, I was a host body, surviving only to bring a new life into the world. And while I wanted to die more than anything in the world, I never wanted this. No, I never wanted to cease to exist. This was the worst death of all."_

Jude Black lives in that in-between, twilight place teetering on death but clinging to life in order to bring her baby into this world. Only she knows the circumstances surrounding her mysterious fall off the bluff that landed her in the hospital being kept alive by medical intervention. Only she knows who the father of her baby is. In this poignantly crafted literary novel, the mystery unfolds and the suspense builds as the consequences of Jude's decisions threaten to reveal everyone's deceptions, even her own. Bluff offers a sensitive look at essential questions such as the value of human life, the consciousness of those in a coma and the morality of terminating life support. At the core is the story of a tragically misunderstood woman who finds peace, acceptance, understanding and even love on her deathbed.

Here's what the critics are saying:

"From the first few pages of Bluff, we were hooked. Lenore Skomal keeps you guessing and wanting more. The characters have stayed with us and we can't wait for a sequel!"
Blue Stockings Literary Society

"Bluff raises vital questions about the nature of our human spirit. This compelling story is a must read. You won't be able to put this book down. It will change you."
Sylvia Browne, bestselling author and spiritual teacher

"Lenore Skomal is a powerful writer and a big talent. Her words will stir your heart."
Al Zuckerman, founder, Writer's House Literary Agency, NYC

"Lenore Skomal is a highly acclaimed columnist and author, whose attention to detail, whose wit and pathos, have charmed readers for years. This, her first novel, is a breathtaking story of a life re-examined from the precipice of abyss. Heartbreaking and insightful."
Carlo DeVito, Ten Things My Dog Taught Me


----------



## AN Patel (May 19, 2012)

MURDER IN TRABUCO CANYON has great reviews on Amazon. Readers have called it a MUST READ, AN ATTENTION-GRABBER . . .
www.murderintrabucocanyon.com


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting us post here about mystery/suspense fiction, and what a great selection of books you have here!

My MADELINE MANN mysteries are now a Kindle trilogy; Kirkus Reviews called the first of the series "a bright debut" and The Library Journal called me "A writer to watch." http://www.amazon.com/Madeline-Mann-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B0048EKJ9G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291162544&sr=1-1 

THE GHOSTS OF LOVELY WOMEN is about the murder of a high school girl and her English teacher's desire to find justice on her behalf. I've been pleased and surprised by the reviews this is getting on Kindle. http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-Lovely-Thurber-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B005XQ3LZW

MY first YA novel, GINEVRA BOND, just debuted on Kindle, and I hope people will discover it--I think it's a fun suspense tale for teens or adults. http://www.amazon.com/Ginevra-Bond-Adventures-ebook/dp/B008XCU5KC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348784750&sr=1-1&keywords=ginevra+bond

Thanks for letting me share! I hope you'll read and enjoy one of the books above.

Julia


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

In THE HIDDEN LIGHT OF MEXICO CITY by author Carmen Amato, attorney Eddo Cortez Castillo's unexpected relationship with housemaid Luz de Maria Alba Mora becomes a dangerous vulnerability when he investigates links between the Minister for Public Security and Mexico's most elusive drug cartel leader. As presidential elections near, Eddo uncovers a political double-cross fueled by drug money. The cartel answers with violence, forcing Eddo and Luz to each find strength, not only to survive but to defy Mexico's rigid social structure.

With real characters, passion for the place, and brutal truth pulled from today's headlines, THE HIDDEN LIGHT OF MEXICO CITY illuminates the fight for Mexico's future.

Here are some of the 5 star reviews:

Suspenseful and Romantic! Great mix! June 14, 2012. 
What a great read! This original book really sucked me in and I couldn't wait to keep reading. Amato's details of Mexico were wonderful; she has a way of making you feel like you're right there. It was a unique mix of suspense/action thriller, and charming Cinderella style love story. I would recommend it to anyone who follows Mexico, likes love stories, and/or likes crime novels.

The Hidden Light of Mexico City, June 12, 2012 
This book, by the new author, Carmen Amato, shows a side of Mexico we here in America do not know. She has woven the colors of old Mexican custom, politics, action and, yes, love, into a tapestry worth viewing. Her dialogue is superb and fills out the characters' personalities. I hope to read more adventures of Eddo and his lovely Luz de Maria.

I didn't want it to end!, June 5, 2012
The Hidden Light of Mexico City is a great read! It has something for everyone: love story, adventure, and mystery. I learned so much about cartels, art, and Mexico. The author's expert descriptions and dialogue really brought the story and the characters to life. Can't wait to read the next of Amato's novels!

Thanks for the opportunity to post and Happy Reading!


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Sizzling Suspense is MADE IN ACAPULCO! Exclusive to Kindle!

The $.99 novella MADE IN ACAPULCO launches the EMILIA CRUZ novel series, in which Cruz-Acapulco's first and only female police detective-confronts Mexico's drug cartel violence and official corruption while investigating her own relationship with American hotel manager Kurt Rucker.

With hot nights on the beach and suspense straight out of the headlines, MADE IN ACAPULCO and the Emilia Cruz series go inside Mexico's drug war with a fearless, gritty style and a woman who'll be hard to forget.

The first full-length Emilia Cruz novel, CLIFF DIVER, will be released as print and ebook in late 2012.

Thanks for the opportunity to post and Happy Reading!


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

*New author. New Action Adventure*

*THE 5TH AMULET*

This is on Kindle and Paperback on all amazon sites. The 5th Amulet

A 5 Star review. _(more on the way I hope)_



> Linking characters and storylines across the planet, with several 'main' characters. How the author managed to so perfectly interweave so many different parts into one exciting story, i struggle to comprehend. The best part? Wondering where fact ends and fiction begins! I found myself constantly researching the 'facts' of the story...thats how believable it is!


The outline

The world is full of secrets.
Throughout history people have died to reveal or conceal them.

A group in South America have protected a secret device from recorded history.
The myth of its existence brought Chinese treasure ships across an unexplored ocean.
Almost 600 years later two ships are found in unexplainable places. Both contain secrets that could change the world.
Explorer Jacob Mathias discovers a power that will lead him into conflict with governments and a mercenary General.
Ex-soldier Archer Mathias is on the run framed for murder. He discovers a plot to kill his father and anyone else who knows about a secret device. He races across a continent to intercept the threat to his estranged father.

The inevitable collision in a remote jungle could have devastating consequences for the world.

The ultimate power.
The ultimate price.
Is the 5th amulet the key to our salvation or destruction?

*About me*

I write what I love to read;
a fast paced story that has good research and keeps me turning the pages.
Characters that live and breathe, not just exist on the page.

This is my first novel, I intend many more to follow.



 More information on me 
 My amazon author page


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

S J Hailey
I've just downloaded your book. I was intrigued by your opening sequence and your writing style. I hope I won't be disappointed because it often happens. But whatever I think, I do hope you have a lot of success. I know what it's like to be a new writer, and I've been around a bit. Good luck!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone fancy a Brit thriller - only 99c!



Joseph George is a burned out ex-detective turned novelist with an intense desire to get away from it all. After witnessing the disappearance and subsequent death of an anonymous swimmer in the wild seas raging outside his seaside cottage, Joe becomes embroiled in the dark past that looms over the area.

Local journalist May Jones covers the death for the local paper and finds herself dropped into a puzzle, the jagged pieces of which threaten to expose a sinister truth behind an ancient and horrifying accident.

Together, they uncover the truth and reveal the past.

Set in a wild, coastal landscape famed for murderous smugglers, plundered shipwrecks and ghostly tin mines, the story weaves through the backdrop of far West Cornwall, a land drenched in the blood of forgotten men.


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

*For those who like 5-star thrillers that aren't the typical:*

*With real characters, passion for the place and brutal truth pulled from today's headlines, THE HIDDEN LIGHT OF MEXICO CITY* illuminates the fight for Mexico's future. The Cinderella story is pitted against Mexican government corruption and drug cartel violence for a daring political thriller that exposes Mexico's rigid class society and is a must-read before America's next debate over immigration.

Attorney Eddo Cortez Castillo's unexpected relationship with housemaid Luz de Maria Alba Mora becomes a dangerous vulnerability when he investigates links between the Minister for Public Security and Mexico's most elusive drug cartel leader. But what Eddo doesn't know is that Luz is trapped at the bottom of Mexico's social ladder, where broken dreams and family poverty have brought her to the breaking point.

As presidential elections near, Eddo's investigation will uncover a political double-cross fueled by drug money. He'll follow the money trail deep into the underworld of Mexico's drug culture, where violence buys loyalty, votes are for sale, the odds are against survival, and only a woman whose name means Light of Mary can guide him out.

* And if you love mysteries and crime fiction, MADE IN ACAPULCO* launches the Emilia Cruz novel series, in which Cruz-Acapulco's first and only female police detective-confronts Mexico's drug cartel violence and official corruption as well as a steamy relationship with American hotel manager Kurt Rucker. With hot nights on the beach and suspense straight out of the headlines, MADE IN ACAPULCO and the Emilia Cruz series go inside Mexico's drug war with a fearless, gritty style and a woman who'll be hard to forget.

When someone leaves a severed head in a bucket for hotel manager Kurt Rucker to find, Detective Emilia Cruz's routine traffic case suddenly becomes a murder investigation.

On a winding road above Acapulco Bay, it's clear that someone will do anything to stop the investigation. Emilia and Kurt might survive the night, but daylight will be an entirely different situation.

Find both books here and Happy Reading! http:www.amazon.com/author/carmenamato


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

THE BOY FROM BERLIN by Michael Parker, Amazon Daily Deal for today, the 19th. at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009R6A26U/?tag Check it out and please share with your friends. Thanks. And Happy Christmas!


----------



## lcharnes (Dec 19, 2012)

*New international thriller Doha 12 -- now available*

*Jake Eldar's and Miriam Schaffer's names may kill them.*

Jake manages a bookstore in Brooklyn. Miriam is a secretary at a Philadelphia law firm. Both grew up in Israel and emigrated to build new lives in America. Neither knows the other exists&#8230;until the Israeli intelligence agency Mossad uses their identities in an operation to assassinate a high-ranking Hezbollah commander in Doha, Qatar.

Now Hezbollah plans to kill them both.

Jake, Miriam and ten other innocents in five countries - the Doha 12 - awake to find their identities stolen and their lives caught between Mossad and Hezbollah in an international game of murder and reprisal. Jake stumbles upon Hezbollah's plot but can't convince the police it exists. When his wife is murdered in a botched hit meant for him, Jake and Miriam try desperately to outrun and outfight their pursuers while shielding Jake's young daughter from the killers on their trail.

Hezbollah, however, has a fallback plan: hundreds of people will die if Jake and Miriam survive.

Inspired by actual events, _Doha 12_ will sweep you from the suburbs of Beirut and Tel Aviv to a pulse-pounding climax in the wintry streets of Manhattan as Jake and Miriam race along the thin, faded gray line between good and bad, hero and villain, truth and lies.

*Doha 12* _is available for Kindle through_ Amazon US/BR/CA/DE/FR/IN/IT/JP/MX/UK
_Also available for_ Nook, Kobo, _and_ iTunes
_ePub also available through_ Chapters Indigo (CA) _and_ Collins (AU)
_Trade paperback available through_ Amazon US/CA/DE/FR/IN/IT/JP/UK | AbeBooks | Barnes & Noble | Book Depository (UK) | Books-a-Million | Booktopia (AU) | Indiebound | Powell's | The Nile (AU) | Vroman's
_Trade paperback also available (in English) through_ Adlibris (SE) | Agapea (ES) | eBook.de (DE) | Suomalainen (FI) | Thalia (DE)


----------



## House Divided (Oct 14, 2011)

Buffalo, New York will never be the same again.

E. A. Calletti's: SKYWAY MURDERS

  Something evil travels the stretch of Highway#5 known as the Skyway Bridge in Buffalo, New York. The unpredictable weather frequently renders the Skyway impassable to traffic. But a murderer, bent on quenching his thirst to kill, won't allow a little bad weather to get in his way.
  SKYWAY MURDERS opens in Buffalo, New York on a dense foggy night with the brutal murder of a young woman on the Skyway Bridge. Two seasoned homicide detectives from the Buffalo Police Department, Gabriel Perroni and George Iverson, discover a personal connection to the identity of the young victim. The sadistic nature of the crime sends the detectives, with their new partner JD, inpursuit of a vicious killer before he strikes again. The suspense escalates when the SKYWAY MURDERS detectives utilize an unconventional plan to lure a psychopathic killer back to the Skyway Bridge.


----------



## JLVaughan (Dec 30, 2012)

The worst kind of evil is that which has been with us since the beginning.

The Root of Esau follows Jeremy Specht down a path he wishes he could turn back from. A child is taken and a man comes to him asking for help; the same help, Jeremy finds, was given by the Specht family over two hundred years ago. Led by a prophet and with the prompting of his own father, Jeremy finds himself forced to hunt down the remnant left from the failure of an Israeli King generations ago.

The Root of Esau will keep you on the edge of your seat and afraid to start down that trail alone the next time you venture off into the forest.

Available on Amazon for $.99


----------



## Mark Cotton (May 24, 2010)

Two Bits Four Bits is now FREE at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Bits-Four-ebook/dp/B003NSBQJ0/ref=zg_bs_157312011_f_12

Buddy Griffin, a recently retired homicide detective, returns to his hometown of Elmore, Texas to attend a high-school reunion and becomes embroiled in a murder investigation when his high school sweetheart finds her husband, the president of the local bank, shot dead in their swimming pool.

Rumors of the dead man's infidelities lead Buddy to a missing female bank teller and a safe deposit box full of dirty money linked to the local mob. As he digs deeper, Buddy discovers the real motive for the murder may stem from a struggle for control of a twenty-year-old videotape of a United States Senator with an underage prostitute. And, he stirs up trouble when he pays a visit to a crime boss with a connection to the case. Buddy is forced to broker a deal with the devil to prevent more innocent people from being killed.

Two Bits Four Bits is a mystery set in the flat dry landscape of West Texas where the horizon is defined by pump jacks and oilfield equipment instead of trees and hills, and blackmail is a game best left to professionals.


----------



## magog (Jan 9, 2013)

In the midst of tackling her personal problems, DI Elizabeth Jewell investigates her biggest case, the investigation into the murder of top photographic model, Lily Jerome. 
Within forty eight hours a second victim is discovered near an isolated farm and Jewell searches for a link between the two crimes. Plunged into the fashion industry's darker side she is criticised by the media for focusing on fashion photographer Miles Keaton as the prime suspect. 
. Nick Calbrain, a Canadian investigative journalist from Bristol is after a sensational story. As editor of a successful newspaper, he delves into the Jerome murder engineering a meeting with Jewell who he immediately finds attractive. Under pressure from his superiors, Detective Superintendent Daly suspends Jewell for misconduct. This is when Calbrain offers to help.
From then on, the two collaborate to solve the double mystery. However, for Jewell, pursuing the killer will change her life forever. With her career in jeopardy for breaking too many rules, she has nothing to lose, except maybe her life.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

I have a couple of crime thrillers available on Amazon. Both are fast-paced, violent and gritty.

 The Gamblers concerns an addicted gambler, in debt to a vicious loan shark, who decides to escape his financial difficulties by hijacking a heist of a small fortune in drug money. When the robbery goes wrong, everybody is left desperately chasing the money, hunting each other down, until the final bloody climax.

 The Hunters - two criminal brothers get asked to steal a half-million of undeclared cash from the safe of a dodgy car dealer by his ex-wife. But when their partner betrays them, and steals the money for himself, they're left hunting the underworld for the money armed only with some well-aimed quips&#8230; and knuckledusters&#8230; and nailed-spiked baseball bats&#8230; oh, and some guns.

And until the end of January I'm doing a buy one get one free deal. For more information on how this works please visit my website http://thegamblersnovel.com/2013/01/11/bog-off-or-buy-one-get-one-free-friend-january/


----------



## Julie Compton (May 20, 2010)

Tell No Lies only $2.99 on Kindle

Kirkus gave it a starred review, and Orlando Magazine called it "suspenseful and genuinely sexy." Amazon bestseller in legal thrillers. Amazon rating: 4.4/5.0 (64 reviews)

In TELL NO LIES, a volatile attraction forces a successful family man to confront the limits of trust and the pitfalls of desire.

Idealistic St. Louis prosecutor Jack Hilliard appears to have it all: intelligence, good looks, a great job, and a solid marriage with his wife, Claire. But he finds himself at a crossroads when, on the same night his boss announces his resignation as DA, his simmering flirtation with his mysterious lawyer friend Jenny bubbles to the surface.

Jack soon learns how easy it is to compromise his values and comfortable life for ambition and desire. Despite Claire's counsel to stand by his beliefs, Jack misrepresents his position on the death penalty to secure the top spot at the District Attorney's office. As the pressures of the campaign mount, he struggles to deny his growing obsession with Jenny, who supports his ambitions at whatever cost. When Jenny becomes the main suspect in a shocking murder, and Jack is the only one who can prove her innocence, he faces an excruciating choice: save Jenny by speaking out, or save his marriage and career by remaining silent.

Part Scott Turow, part Jodi Picoult, TELL NO LIES is a heated and suspenseful tale ripped from the headlines-about a conflicted man simultaneously seduced by a dream job and a tempting woman, about the relationships we forge and those we destroy, despite our good intentions.

Hope you'll give it a try!

Julie Compton
http://www.julie-compton.com


----------



## Julie Compton (May 20, 2010)

Rescuing Olivia only $2.99 on Kindle

_Publishers Weekly_ called RESCUING OLIVIA an "intense, entertaining second novel" with "a super-satisfying resolution" and _NPR_'s "Florida Book Page" said it was "an absorbing novel, sharp, tightly plotted and sexy, with strong, believable characters and an emotional edginess that sets it apart." _Kirkus Reviews_ aptly described it as a "[m]odern-day fairy tale about a princely Florida lawn guy who must rescue his princess from a clutch of monsters."

In RESCUING OLIVIA, a Florida man sets out on a search against time to find and save the woman he loves when she mysteriously disappears after a suspicious motorcycle accident.

When Olivia Mayfield first arrived in Florida, hoping to escape her rich, powerful father and her controlling ex-boyfriend, the attraction between her and Anders Erickson was immediate and mutual.

To Anders, a biker who spent his life drifting and working at jobs that belied his intelligence, Olivia was a beautiful, down-to-earth woman who saw beyond his blue-collar life and appreciated his simple ways. For Olivia, the carefree Anders represented an oasis of kindness and tranquility.

But after the two are involved in a horrific motorcycle accident, Anders finds himself plunged into a terrible nightmare. The severely injured Olivia disappears from the hospital, and her father will stop at nothing to prevent Anders from discovering the truth. When he embarks on a quest to find answers, Anders uncovers not only Olivia's traumatic past, but evidence that her very life could be in danger.

In a desperate search against time that takes him all the way from his Florida home to the quaint New England town of Olivia's youth to the wild, haunting African savannah of her birth, Anders is tested to his limits. As he struggles to save the woman he loves, can he reconcile the demons of his own past and, in doing so, save himself as well?

At the intersection of suspense and family drama, RESCUING OLIVIA mines rocky yet compelling emotional terrain as it tells the story of two people who are forced to face - but ultimately refuse to be defined by - their painful past.

Enjoy the ride!

Julie Compton
http://www.julie-compton.com


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Crime reporter Alamanda Tyler is in Detroit to write a human interest story about a six year old girl killed in a drive-by shooting. When a wealthy white woman if beaten to death on a suburban street, Almanda's editor orders her to "drop the piece on the black kid" to cover the story. A few days later the body of a Boston financier is found in Detroit's Greektown district. Identical MO's and the absence of evidence linking the victims fuel speculation a serial killer is on the prowl.

Soon Alamanda is drawn far more deeply into the investigation, both personally and professionally, than she could have anticipated. It becomes a race against time to prevent another murder at the hands of the monster who has openly proclaimed, "I Kill Rich People!"


----------



## RuthEDonald (Apr 13, 2012)

Free Sunday, Feb. 24th: Free today! SEA TO SKY. A 'chilling' mystery set at the upscale ski resort of Whistler. http://www.amazon.com/Hunter-Rayne-highway-mystery-ebook/dp/B00AS9WNSK


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

The latest addition to my Amazon titles is SHADOW OF THE WOLF. This went on sale six days ago and should be available as a paperback within a few days. This is a World War Two story set off the north coast of Scotland on a small island called Cape Wrath. The island folk find themselves under the heel of the Nazi jackboot as Admiral Dönitz's naval storm troopers search for a missing U-boat captain and the secrets to Britain's centimetric radar. Learn more at http://www.amazon.com/dp/BOOBK79Y9A/?tag


----------



## Julie Compton (May 20, 2010)

KEEP NO SECRETS Regularly $5.99 on Kindle, now ONLY $2.99 thru May 24!

4.6/5 stars
"An engaging legal thriller that brings to mind the intelligence and ambiguity of _The Good Wife_." _Kirkus Reviews_

"[A]t once a morality play, psychological drama and legal puzzle. Difficult to classify, KEEP NO SECRETS is very easy to like. It's a true page turner in which the stakes are high on several levels." _Florida Weekly_

_After the ultimate betrayal, which is more important: trust or forgiveness?_​
In KEEP NO SECRETS, the controversial follow-up to Compton's debut legal thriller TELL NO LIES, a district attorney struggles to redeem himself after a one-night stand damaged his marriage and professional reputation.

After surviving the private and public fallout from a one-night stand four years before, St. Louis DA Jack Hilliard wants nothing more than to be trusted again by his wife, Claire, and to earn back the respect of the community he serves. Since the day Claire accepted him back into the family, he's vowed to be true to these goals, and so far he's succeeded.

But all of Jack's efforts begin to crumble when the woman involved in his earlier downfall, Jenny Dodson, returns to town claiming threats on her life and asking for his help, and resurrecting for Jack long-buried emotions and questions of her guilt for the murder of a client. Just when he thinks the pressure can't get any worse, his son's girlfriend, Celeste, accuses him of sexual assault, and he suddenly finds himself on the wrong end of a criminal case, battling for his freedom.

Can Jack trust his freedom to the legal system on which he built his career? Or will the ghost of his one-night stand four years before come back to haunt him, causing him to be convicted on the mistakes of his past?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread.  I like reading mysteries and thrillers even though I don't usually write them.  Can't say why, just had to write one, War Party, recently hit the market.  
Piles of books sitting in queue right now so I'll have to come back when I need more reading material.  Keep this thread going and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

My Kindle title, THE DEVIL'S TRINITY is now $0,99. A thriller set in the Gulf of Mexico where a terrorist threatens to rip apart the underbelly of the USA. Check it out at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A40ZUWE/?tag. Available in UK too. I will keep it at this low price until the end of April.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

My latest release on Kindle, and part of the Select programme is THE EAGLE'S COVENANT. Available at $0,99.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Times of Turmoil - New release this month
In this prequel to Times of Trouble and Times of Trial, we follow how the Evans family gained their riches and eventually their power to influence events in the United States. We see important events that the Evans family gets themselves involved in: such as the return of the Israelites to Israel, the assassination of President Kennedy, the terrorism of 9/11, and eventually events that lead to government tyranny in the United States with the sole purpose of destroying Christianity and its influence in the United States.

The novel also follows the Atwood family, starting with the Great-Grandfather of Brian, Charles, as he fights in World War Two and ends up helping liberate Buchenwald shortly near the end of the war. Charles returns to the States and gets married to the love of his life, Betty. Eventually, the family ends up in Delaney, Nebraska, where we watch Aaron, the father of Brian, join the Army to fight the Taliban in Afghanistan after 9/11. Later on, we get to see how Brian and Lynda finally get together and get married.

Times of Trouble
FBI Agent Brian Atwood is used to danger, and when he hunts down leads to a terrorist plot and saves a U.S. Airbase, he's eventually offered a position to be the personal bodyguard of the President of the United States. The job not only tests his skills as an agent, but also his faith as a Christian when he discovers that the President has the morals of an alley cat. As Brian tries to come to terms with doing his job and having to look the other way, his world begins to crumble. His wife is dying of cancer and his son was taken away by the government because he has Down's Syndrome. What else can go wrong? As the apocalyptic End Times approaches and the U.S. disintegrates into chaos, Brian must try to save his family.

Times of Trial
Christians suffer from persecution as the President declares himself dictator, implements the United Nations' Agenda 21 with his own agenda attached, and begins targeting his political and spiritual enemies. Meanwhile, tensions between Israel and Iran intensifies as the apocalyptic End Times approach.

The Usurper
Gary is raised to hate. Hate the United States, its people, and everything they have ever stood for. His mission is to destroy the country from within, allying himself with the worst of America's enemies, and one very powerful and malevolent trillionaire, to accomplish the deed. Once elected to the highest position in the land, Gary puts his lifelong goals to work, and puts the USA onto the path of ultimate destruction.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

DEADLY FUN - Suspense



Exotic luxury cruises to the Bahamas are supposed to be fun and relaxing. This trip is just a routine investigative job for a woman who works in disguise and undercover, using her beauty to entice men to reveal their secrets. The exciting and sometime harrowing is expected, but this job will be like no other.

Her boss is aboard--as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

__________________________
This novel is three days old on Amazon. Hope you enjoy it. Thanks for checking it out.
Pam


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

For fans of action:

The Recruiter
The Assassin's Wife
The Golden Catch

For fans of mystery/suspense:
Fatal Return


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

THE EAGLE’S COVENANT is one for your weekend of sun or wherever you relax. It is still $0.99 and should stay at that price a for a week or two.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers:

★The Recruiter
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

★The Assassin's Wife
"I love a good woman heroine especially when they can outmanoeuvre experienced operatives! Using just a few tricks she picked up as a drama teacher and a whole lot of grit and determination she manages to really shake things up for the bad guys. I found this novel fast paced and action packed with interesting glimpses into the spy world. Highly recommended."

★The Golden Catch
Usually read James Patterson...Fast moving, interesting, bit of romance & just enough make-believe. Struggled to put it down...i would highly recommend it."

★Fatal Return
"I simply love all of Weston's books and this one did not fail to deliver. He never uses "fluff" to fill in pages. Excellent read."


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

Those sound good. I'm about finished reading the book I bought a few weeks ago and haven't decided what would be next. Thank you!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, Mahree!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's an excerpt from my suspense/thriller _War Party_.

He sprinted up the last stretch of the footpath and pulled open the creaky wooden door. The leather hinges sagged reminding Tommy again of needed repairs. He entered the old house. Light from the morning sun filtered in through the streaked windows in slivers of gold. Grandfather stood in the kitchen, banded in the sunlight.
"Tommy," he said with a warm smile the minute he recognized his grandson. "What are you doing here? Aren't you supposed to be off running in the morning?"
Tommy plopped down on the threadbare couch with his back to his grandfather. "Yes, but there's something important I need to talk to you about. I ran here instead."
"A long run," muttered Grandfather. "It must be important."
The old man hobbled out of the kitchen, leaning heavily on his cane. Stiffly he made his way to his favorite rocker and eased himself into it. Gently rocking back and forth he studied his grandson. 
"Maybe," said Tommy, pausing to collect his thoughts, noticing that his grandfather still wore the same jeans and shirt that he'd had on the last time. 
Without knowing where to begin Tommy said, "Where do visions come from?"
Grandfather gave Tommy a quizzical look, thought for a minute and then said, "The Universe is a strange place, filled with things we cannot see or touch; things that are connected in ways that we do not understand. Through those connections we get glimpses of things that were or that may be.  We call them visions. Other cultures have other names."
It was an answer that didn't help, thought Tommy. He'd try a different approach. "Can you have a vision without going on a quest?"
"Why? Do you think you had a vision?"
"Maybe, that's why I came. To ask you."


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 150,000 copies of the books in this series have been sold. You will find that each book in the series is a fast and fun read. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial novel (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment. - and best when read in order) The series is a very light mystery. The first book in the series is discounted for a limited time. Each book is just $2.99.

        

--- or ---

Four books bundled at a discounted price of just $6.99 (just $1.74 a book)

 

--- or ---

Introduced to us (and each other) first in The Tea Series, The Girls are &#8230; Adeline - A woman of great wealth, Cara's boss and the widowed mother of three adult children, Adeline is recovering from a recent health scare and determined to enjoy her second chance at life. Carolyn - A retired middle school teacher, she enjoys the close relationship with her grandchildren that she never was able to cultivate with her own children. Carolyn is learning to smile again after the loss of her beloved husband. Anna - Not blessed with children of her own, Anna is very close to several of her grand nieces and nephews. Never one to pass up a good deal, a good meal or a person in need, Anna is full of energy and wisdom.

Together, these very different women decide to reenergize their lives and enjoy every day of their journey. With humor, determination, wisdom and the occasional Yip Yip, they are off to see the world.

First stop - Las Vegas.



If you haven't started The Tea Series or The Girls Series yet -- now would be a great time to start. =)

I hope you will give them a try.

Sheila


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*
"Sustains a high level of excitement throughout. High points are the globe-spanning story and the *exceptional* sea-based descriptions..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down.


----------



## FalafelJones (Aug 4, 2013)

Two new Kindle ebooks from Falafel Jones. The first one is FREE.

_Life's a Beach Then You Die_ currently FREE at Amazon.com
Max Fried is a former computer forensic examiner who devotes his time to swimming, drinking and bathing in the hot Florida sun, but today&#8230; it's a real killer. A murderer is coming his way.
When a smooth-talking lawyer persuades Max to find a deceased client's estate assets, Max takes the job, thinking it will be a snooze. Instead, an old killer with a new identity breaks into his home and steals the client's computer.
Max doesn't know the computer contains clues to a 20 year-old murder but then, the murdering thief doesn't know Max stored a copy of the stolen computer on his iPod. Too bad for the bad guy, the copy contains evidence that could get him the death penalty.
Now, Max is the last one alive who knows why people are dying. If he can outwit the killer, he can return to his bar stool on the beach. If not, he'll be victim number five.

_The Kewpie Killer_ $2.99
It's hard to be a tough investigative reporter when Mommy owns the paper, you lose your apartment and you have to move back home. There's also no solace in your social life when you own at least one bridesmaid dress for every friend you have. Just ask rookie reporter, Raquel Flanagan.
The night Raquel covers a carnival opening, a Bearded Lady of questionable gender finds a dead farmer planted next to a Kewpie doll. Both the farmer and the doll sport straw hats and overalls. Anxious to prove herself to Mom, who is a pathological perfectionist, Raquel locates reports of additional victims dead next to dolls that match their occupations.
At first, no one believes Raquel's theory that a serial Kewpie Killer exists. Then, Raquel meets and falls for Eddie Franklin, a cop working Kewpie Killings in Florida. Eddie can't leave his job and Raquel's mom wants her to run the paper in New York. Raquel doesn't know what to do. She still hasn't found a place to live and now someone's sending her Kewpie reporters with tape over the eyes and mouths.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Labor Day read? I have a few fast paced action-packed reads for you:

*The Assassin's Wife
Fatal Return
Pursuit
The Golden Catch
The Recruiter*


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

All three titles below are edge of the seat.  All are available for Kindle, War Party and Ten More are also at Apple and for Nook.  The book cover links below take you to Amazon.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good Sunday read? I've got a few to choose from:*

*The Golden Catch* http://amzn.to/1eS33le
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting...I can't wait for the next book."

*The Recruiter* http://amzn.to/1eS2SX1
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife* http://amzn.to/18oFZJH
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."

*Fatal Return* http://amzn.to/16amcrF
"This book is a good read. I liked how the plot was linked together with historical facts. I am a huge history buff."

New Release:
*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://amzn.to/1blhzSH
CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But soon finds himself on the run.

All Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## Selene Grace Silver (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Her-New-Years-Knight-ebook/dp/B00AVNUERK

The holidays are a time for family. So what if Darla doesn't have one. She's a trained psychologist and well-versed in all the dangers of inflating the importance of one week of the year. Besides, she has her clients who need her. Unfortunately, one of them seems to have a dangerous obsession for her. She doesn't need Santa to bring her a family. What she really needs to find under the tree is a strong protector.

This novella runs 110 pages. It contains explicit descriptions of sex. Recommended for mature (17+) readers only.


----------



## BJBourg (Mar 18, 2015)

My debut mystery/thriller titled JAMES 516 has been published by Amber Quill Press and is available in print (http://goo.gl/oX5DKv) and as an e-book (http://goo.gl/lUt0zN).

JAMES 516 is set in the fictitious Parish of Magnolia and it features a police sniper as the main protagonist. The book opens with a hostage situation at a bank and the scene turns deadly when police sniper London Carter is forced to "take the shot". After the dust settles, the hostage taker is down, but so is Captain Anthony Landry--shot through the left eye. Due to the possibility of a police officer accidentally shooting Captain Landry, Lieutenant Bethany Riggs of the internal investigations division is called in to work the case. When another high-ranking officer is later killed and a message is left at the crime scene, it becomes apparent a cop killer is on the loose. Bethany investigates the case with London and pressure mounts as they sift through evidence, lies, and feelings for each other in their quest to stop the deadly sniper.

BJ Bourg
www.bjbourg.com


----------



## Terry Frost (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello fellow authors. I'm new to Kboards and I would like to post my book cover and story here but I can't find anywhere to browse for my cover in this thread. I know it is probably right in front of my face put I don't see it. I found the icon above that say 'insert image' but all that comes up is


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

*Usama bin Laden is dead. Terror is very much alive*









Alive From New York is FREE for the next four days. What's it about? I'm glad you asked:

After bin Laden's death, reporter Jamie Marks has the scoop of a lifetime, an interview with the man now regarded as the world's most wanted terrorist. She would kill - or die - for the story. But she's not the only one interested in how it turns out. The FBI has her under surveillance. The CIA has its own plans for her. And then, she disappears.

FBI Agent James Robb can't understand how they lost her, but that will soon be the least of his worries. A car bomb at the Bureau parking garage, then a dead agent in upstate New York, tell him there's a lot more to this story. As he investigates, he becomes convinced that something insidious is happening in the frigid altitude of the Adirondack mountains. But the battle he's engaging has a lot more than two sides, and the price of finding answers might be more than he can pay.

ALIVE FROM NEW YORK is a long novella of 35,000 words / 140 pages


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello, my name is Lucian. I've written a post-Cold War spy revenge action thriller that I'm very proud of and think you'll enjoy.

The short description is Russian assassins have come to the U.S. to kill ex-KGB agents who defected to America before the fall of the Soviet Union. An FBI agent figures out what's happening and assembles a small team to go after the assassins and whoever helped them.

The long description is,

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. Here and now, he's as American as apple pie. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey strike back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

If you like thrillers with realistic action, this book is for you.

And if you hate when characters do stupid things to further the plot, you're gonna want to hug me. The characters in my novels make their decisions based on their personalities, life experiences, training, and intellect; not because I'm at some point of the book where I need something to happen.

Yeah, I know, big talk from a writer you've never heard of. So, can I back it up? Click on my link and use the Look Inside feature to judge for yourself.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Thanks for your time.

Lucian


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pre-order my YA suspense/thrill now for only $.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Locket-full-Secrets-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00W0D1V3K/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## carriewexford (May 30, 2015)

My new Mafia suspense thriller, Wolves Behind You, is available for 99 cents or download free on Kindle Unlimited:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XVMJVZ4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb



Wolves Behind You is the fictional story of the Cappallettis, a wealthy and powerful Italian-American mob family. Just as the aging Cosmo Cappalletti -- the most feared name on the West Coast -- is about to pass his empire to his son, the beautiful call girls enslaved in his Beverly Hills mansion stage a revolt. Will the Cappallettis end their hundred-year blood feud with a rival clan, or will the family continue to battle for control of L.A.'s dangerous underworld?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*If You Like Your Cozies With A Side Of Attitude, You'll Love The Kadence MacBride Mysteries*​*Free with Kindle Unlimited or as an Amazon Prime Borrow*​
*Death of an Idiot Boss* http://amzn.to/1NE8S5t
Ever had a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.
Amateur sleuth was never part of Kadence MacBride's career plan. Neither was murder suspect. Between unearthing Civil Rights era secrets someone wants to stay buried and fending off a cop driven by expediency over truth, Kadence may end up trading her red power suit for an orange jumpsuit.

*Opening Paragraph*
There are some days I'd love to bottle up and save: the day I graduated summa cum laude, the days I married and divorced my ex, and if everything worked out, today.

*Death of an Island Tart* http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5
Following a breakup of 268 days, 12 hours and 23 minutes, Kadence MacBride has messed up and knows it, so she swallows her pride and flies to the Caribbean to reconcile with her boyfriend Terrence. Unfortunately for her, he has moved on and is about to get married, at least he was until they had to call the wedding because of death. Someone has strangled his bride to be. The police have only one suspect: Terrence. Since prisoners on the island are more likely to see the inside of a coffin than a courtroom, Kadence agrees to help clear his name.

They conduct their investigation in the midst of what the tourist bureau deems civil unrest, but plain folks call riots. With no phone, no lights and no motor car, they're more stranded than Gilligan. On the run, stripped of their tourist status, the real murderer is closing in. Looks like the only way Kadence and Terrence will ever leave the island will be in a pine box.

*Opening Paragraph*
There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. My time was now. That's what put me on a jet, somewhere over the Caribbean, in this hootchie-momma outfit I'd let my friend Charlene talk me into. Everything I normally let hang out was trussed up like a turkey, and the things I always kept covered were out there swinging in the breeze.


----------



## jmoralee (Sep 6, 2011)

A famous actor investigates the disappearance of an old friend in Acting Dead, a mystery thriller set in Rhode Island. This is a Kindle Unlimited title.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## C J (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all, here is my paranormal animal thriller, with a female lead who is strong and powerful and likeable. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014V99CK4?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Hope the link works.  
Cover Your Tracks, Leona Lewis reflects the battle between wanting to be good, and not wanting to see one's own shadow.


----------



## Mindy54 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone! My thriller, ALL TUCKED INN (book cover pic on left since I can't figure out how to put it in my signature block) was self-published almost three months ago. Book two in the series will be published in November. The female protagonist is strong, sweet, and quirky, with a side of LOL funny.  

All Tucked Inn is in KU and so far, reviews total 12 for an avg of 4.6 stars. Not counting two reviews in UK = 4.5 stars and two in Canada = 5 stars! Yeah baby, who's international? 

Here are a few of the reviews and the blurb:

Amazon UK - Clara Fortnum - 4 STARS - This drew me in straight away. In a way it's very similar to Mary Higgins Clark's thrillers. We first get the killer's perspective and get to see the world through his twisted logic. He is quite chilling, yet we are tempted to start seeing things as he does. Then we move on to the main character's point of view. She is immediately engaging, a very like able young woman. From the on I was hooked - her path is doomed to cross the killer's, and what happens then?! Scary and riveting.

Amazon Canada - Donna - 5 STARS - A page turner for sure, a gripping thriller that you won't want to put down, looking forward to reading more Lizzie Burke. Shelton has made you fall in love with Lizzie and can't wait to read more. 

Goodreads - Lori T. - 5 STARS - It's an easy read but a great story with very likable characters. I couldn't put it down once I got started so keep that in mind. Mindy Shelton is a new writer but I'm hopeful this is the first of many books because she's quickly become my new favorite author. 

Description:  Elizabeth "Lizzie" Burke is a normal college freshman. She goes to football games, participates in a criminal justice study group, and for the first time in her life, has two guys fighting over her. 

Life is very full, albeit a tad crazy, as Lizzie helps with the family bed-and-breakfast business "All Tucked Inn", watches over her little brother, and makes new college friends. Everything is perfect...until her best friend disappears and the two guys fighting for her affections start acting very strange. 

Brad insists on providing the most cryptic of conversations and Tyler is showing a bit of a controlling side, possibly even a tendency for violence. Lizzie's not sure what is going on in her life all of a sudden, as a second female student vanishes. 

But apparently, someone wants her to find out and Lizzie soon discovers just how precious life really is.

Thanks for possibly checking it out!
Mindy


----------



## hemanrasam (Nov 23, 2015)

THANKSGIVING FREE PROMO ! OPERATION CHAOS.
A gripping action thriller which keeps you on the edge of your seat! And you get to download it for FREE only till 27th November. 
(Rated 4.5/5 on amazon.in, 5/5 on amazon.com)
Grab your copy here: 
US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01238G2NK
INDIA: http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01238G2NK

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ian stewart (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just published as an Amazon e-Book a new work, The Cut-Throat Razor Murders, which is a departure in size and setting from my previous seven novels, which mainly had an East Asia focus. The Cut-Throat Razor Murders take place in a small town in New Zealand. The work is a short novella - a quick read -- in contrast with my historical fiction book Nanyang, which runs to some 700 pages in the paperback edition.
The story: The peace and quiet of the New Zealand town is shattered when a married woman in her mid-thirties is murdered with a cut-throat razor. There is no apparent motive for the killing. A week later, a second woman of similar age and appearance - long, light brown hair, medium build, attractive -- is murdered in a similar manner. The women do not know each other and appear to have nothing in common. In subsequent weeks two more women who fit the same description are killed in an identical fashion, their throats cut with a long-bladed razor. Inspector Harry Johnson and Detective Inspector Philip Edwards believe the murders were committed by one person but cannot fathom the murderer's motive. A ten-year-old boy, who is a fan of mystery stories, takes a close interest in the murders to the concern of his widow friend who worries that by playing detective he may endanger his life.
With the passage of the 1920s, the Great War is more than a decade in the past. But veterans of the Gallipoli debacle and the horrors of trench warfare on the Western Front are still suffering emotionally from their experiences, leading the two police inspectors to ponder whether someone with a battle-induced psychological disorder could be responsible for the killings.

If you click on the cover of the link below you can read the first chapter and part of the second.

(Ignore the age level in the link, resulting from a weird hiccup in the Amazon set-up process.)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FPILT7E


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

If you like a smart, brave heroine who must quickly reinvent herself-or else, quirky, colorful characters, and dark villains, you'll love R. Marquez's slightly skewed version of the Pacific Northwest.

Buy Matty Cruz Adventures (first 3 adventures) at the discounted price of 99 cents this long weekend only (starting today).

https://www.amazon.com/Matty-Cruz-Adventures-Astray-Redhead-ebook/dp/B00MQ0PO4Y


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I see I missed my a chance to promo my suspense novel here, it was on sale for 99 cents but that ended earlier this week.
It sold well though I wish there had been more ratings or reviews. Maybe next time.
Good luck to the others who posted here.

​


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## rsuttle16 (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking for a couple scary reads, check out "Ghosts at Drayson Schoolhouse" and "Hauntings at Black Shadow Ridge." Kindle Editions.

Ghosts at Drayson Schoolhouse:
Three teen paranormal investigators, Dylan, Mike and Sarah McCauliffe, are hired to investigate the ghostly hauntings at Drayson Schoolhouse, an old building in a rural Ohio town that's been around since the 1860s. Seventeen year-old Dylan is the camera and equipment expert, who captures ghost sightings and voices, while his fifteen year-old brother Mike researches the history of haunted locations. But neither can solve the mysteries surrounding the hauntings without their thirteen year-old sister Sarah, a psychic medium who sees and speaks with the dead.

It's early June and Drayson's secretary, Joyce Fletcher, begs the three teenagers to take the case. She's desperate to stop a series of hauntings before the school year starts in August, because parents are threatening to yank their kids from the school and send them elsewhere. But the hauntings have gotten worse since construction workers started remodeling. Water faucets go on and off when nobody's around, lights flicker and people are getting shoved by invisible forces. One worker even got pushed off a ladder. Worst of all, people are scared to death of the dozen or more ghosts they're seeing.

The kids start their all-night investigation on a Sunday night. They turn the lights out and use night-vision goggles, magnetic field and motion detectors, cameras and recorders to search and communicate with the ghosts. After getting chased by a large male spirit and pursued by another, they soon discover nine child ghosts in the basement who've been in the school for many decades. Sarah and her brothers struggle to determine what's causing the hauntings and how to help the innocent spirits move on. But a much more evil entity lurks in the darkness and tries to ruin their plans. Can the three siblings survive the investigation, get rid of the evil spirit and help the innocent ones move on? Find out in this scary thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat till the end. Just make sure you keep the lights on. 
https://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-Drayson-School-McCauliffe-Adventures-ebook/dp/B017DXA3VC/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1473483889&sr=1-10&refinements=p_27%3ARick+Suttle

Hauntings at Black Shadow Ridge:
The McCauliffe siblings, Dylan, Mike and Sarah, are at it again, caught amid another paranormal frenzy. But this time their challenge is Black Shadow Ridge, one of the most haunted locations in Cincinnati, Ohio. After receiving a mysterious email, Dylan, the equipment expert of the group, and his brother Mike, the researcher, visit a woman who lives near the Gottlieb Place, a haunted venue known for ghosts and an old witch who peers through one of the windows.

On the way to the house, they get spooked by orbs of light and a headless bride. And later, they discover that the land is haunted by hundreds of spirits who roam the field and woods near the house of the woman who hired them. On the day of the investigation, the woman disappears and the teens are left to defend for themselves. They soon discover a mystery surrounding the hauntings which thrusts them into a world of dangerous spirits. And the only way to end the hauntings is to get rid of the witch. 
https://www.amazon.com/Hauntings-Black-Shadow-McCauliffe-Adventures-ebook/dp/B01A4XJDLY/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1473483889&sr=1-9&refinements=p_27%3ARick+Suttle


----------



## nickhedges369 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen!   

*THE NEW MAINSTREAM - Mystery/Thriller*










*Crime, Passion, Revenge & A Search for Truth*

A potent new drug has infiltrated the streets of Pacquiao, turning the majority of the population into boneheads. Of course, that is good news for those who want to control their world with the help of nanotechnology...

Motivated by the notion of breaking away from dealing Swak part time, journalist Justin Jones' life is turned upside down when he stumbles into something so much bigger than just a feature on a has-been rockstar in a prominent magazine.

The New Mainstream is a gripping mystery which becomes Justin's life when he first develops a relationship with Swak and then with an ex-paratrooper, an aging rockstar, and a gorgeous pornstar with a heart of gold. Left perplexed by the unusual turn of events that surround his social close circle, Justin sets off on a treacherous search for the truth that will lead him down beautiful paths as well as blind alleys.

What is real, and what isn't? Will Justin make his breakthrough? Will he find out what happened to Debbie? Why is Salta so mysterious? And why is Leslie so interested in Sextus' life?

Skillfully weaving together actual events and illusions, the author ensures that you will keep turning the pages until you reach the unanticipated end. His eloquent, yet easy-to-read writing style will grip you from page one, caught up in the protagonist's physical and emotional battles of will.

GET YOUR COPY NOW!   

http://amzn.to/2sd2nGE
www.nickhedgesauthor.com


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's my short thriller Dark Hours:



Here's a passage from ITW's The Big Thrill article on the book:

"This thriller transpires in a single night, perhaps inspired by a dare. A number of years ago, another author urged readers to consume his novel in one sitting-and Williams took him up on the proposition. On a plane flight, he ran through the book in one sitting, and had a lot of fun. Now, Williams is challenging readers to sit down and become immersed in Allison's world and experiences: to join in the descent into darkness."


----------



## ggkhappy (Jul 27, 2017)

*Hell Chases Bone*

CIA super assassin Jackson Bone dies and goes to hell but a doctor manages to resuscitate him. Now he must rely on his super assassin skills to defend himself and survive against hell's agents and monsters sent to kill him and bring him back to hell.

*Available now on Amazon Kindle for $0.99!*


----------

